# What are you waiting for in the mail?



## josh pelican

There are a few "I love getting mail" threads and there are always threads about getting things like guitars (in store/mail), puppies, tattoos (not in the mail smartasses), shoes, cars, etc... What we don't have is a thread devoted to what you're WAITING for! This thread is strictly about receiving things in the mail.

How often you get things in the mail you want to show off and wonder if they worth their own thread?

Well now you don't have to worry about it!

I am currently awaiting the following...

CLOTHING:
Embryonic Depravity - Constrained by the Miscarriage of Conquest






Animals as Leaders - Consonants





VINYL:
Mortician - Re-Animated Dead Flesh (picture disc)





Exhumed - Gore Metal AND Slaughtercult (picture discs)





Disgorge - Gore Blessed to the Worms LP
Asshole Parade - Embers LP
Lymphatic Phlegm / 2 Minute Dreka split 7"
Spazz / Brutal Truth split 7" (purple vinyl)
Weekend Nachoes - Unforgivable LP (red vinyl)
Lack of Interest s/t (green marble vinyl)

MOVIES:
Silent Night, Deadly Night (VHS)
Silent Night, Deadly Night II (VHS)
Troll (VHS)
Troll II (VHS)
Surf Nazis Must Die (VHS)

I am also trying to win Duke Nukem 64. Two days left and even with shipping it's under $5. 

This week I also received:
Bongripper - Satan Worshipping Doom (2xLP)
Lymphatic Phlegm - Bloddsplattered Pathological Dysfunctions (10" on charred corpse black vinyl)
Converge - Jane Doe (2xLP on white vinyl)
Spazz / Monster X split 7"

Last week was my Decrepit Birth shirt "... And Time Begins" shirt with the "Polarity" CD. Good combo.

I fucking love the mail.

What are you waiting for? Posting pictures is automatic green rep. Everyone likes green rep.


----------



## Razzy

I'm waiting on an LTD Viper 407. It should be here today.

It would've been her sooner, but, DAMN LABOR DAY!






Edit: NVM it's here.


----------



## gunshow86de

This;





and these;


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Hell yes to Mortician on vinyl


----------



## scherzo1928

How do you get a tatoo in the mail?

Anyways, im waiting for a 27.5" 27 fret macassar ebony fretboard. Hopefully by monday, or it will have to wait ANOTHER week (been waiting 1 month now).


----------



## Default_M

I was waiting for the Nine Inch Nails And All That Could Have Been DVD but it arrived this morning.


----------



## EcoliUVA

What a sweet thread idea...here's mine:




x24




x1


----------



## scottro202

^^ Plus a single Ernie Ball 56


----------



## leandroab

x1




x1




x1


----------



## Mindcrime1204

^^^ 

Please tell me youre installing that DiMarzio in that HOTASS ASIAN.


----------



## josh pelican

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Please tell me youre installing that DiMarzio in that HOTASS ASIAN.


 
Seriously, I bet it'll scream real good!



scherzo1928 said:


> How do you get a tatoo in the mail?


 
That part was in regards to the threads about people getting things in general... I edited the original post to word it a bit better... I think.


----------



## nojyeloot

EDIT: #1269


----------



## scherzo1928

scottro202 said:


> ^^ Plus a single Ernie Ball 56


 
I recently got some of those. they are great to play, they never move anywhere... but im not really liking the sound too much. And I just got 4 pacs. I think ill stick to stubbies.

anyone else use those?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I'm actually waiting on some wormed stuff I ordered yesterday. A shirt + the new EP!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Replacement Social Security Card.


----------



## Cabinet

My Schecter Hellraiser
And my Ozric Tentacles album called "The Hidden Step"


----------



## The Atomic Ass

Credit card with a $5m limit, and no bills.

Dead serious.

Sent the application off two weeks ago, and I'm waiting to hear back.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

scherzo1928 said:


> I recently got some of those. they are great to play, they never move anywhere... but im not really liking the sound too much. And I just got 4 pacs. I think ill stick to stubbies.
> 
> anyone else use those?


 
I got a pack just the other day and I also don't really like the loud trebly pick noise it makes... if it had the same sound as the older Jazz IIIs but the new texture - I'd buy a bucket of em.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

nojyeloot said:


> EDIT: #1269


 
Alas! No more loose Ibby trem arm! 

(guessing its replacing an ibby arm)


----------



## Andii

A network card so my studio pc can connect to the Internet again after the awful lightening incident. It's due Monday. I got the computer case from the same order today.


----------



## sevenstringgod

I'm waiting for a pair of these,






a pair of these,






this, 






and this.


----------



## AvantGuardian

Ordered a Carvin semihollow six weeks ago. Was told a build time of five to seven weeks, so.. any day now..


----------



## Opeth666

about 37 unopened in mint condition Irwin/bandai late 90s early 2000s dragonball z figures...ebay is my bitch


----------



## Griffin

Call of Duty: Black Ops and a Turtle Beach X11 headset.


----------



## The Atomic Ass

Opeth666 said:


> about 37 unopened in mint condition Irwin/bandai late 90s early 2000s dragonball z figures...I am ebay's bitch.


Fixed.


----------



## Opeth666

touche


----------



## vampiregenocide

Well it's not dispatched yet, but ordered. Hopefully it gets here release day. This game is going to steal my life for a long time. <3


----------



## silentrage

Pair of PK7s in white, axe fx std, custom pedal from joe, intrepid 828 oceanburst.

Yeah I have my slow days.


----------



## josh pelican

I just ordered a pair of plugs and a pair of tunnels.











I'm not waiting for them anymore, but I recently got these, too:





They will go good with my Von shirt.

saaaataaaannnn


----------



## MaxOfMetal

^ Paul's Plugs are some good shit.


----------



## josh pelican

Goddamn right! Paul fucking rules.

The Colt 45 ones were made for a real good friend of mine. She wore them for ages... then her dog chewed them up.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Yeah, I've got a couple pairs. A simple pair of Walnut and pair of Bloodwood. I thought of going fancier, but they're just not me. My ears aren't big enough to really show off the intricate stuff. 

My fiancé has bigger lobes, so she has a set of heart cutouts in Purpleheart and couple different inlaid ring ones. 

If I wind up going up a few sizes I'm going to treat myself to a pair of Tiger Ebony Mayans.


----------



## josh pelican

Tiger Ebony Mayans. Mmmmm...

Those plugs/tunnels are 1 1/8". I am 1 1/16" at present. If they don't slide in, I'm getting cut.


----------



## Waelstrum

Rotor 10 string.


----------



## scottro202

scottro202 said:


> ^^ Plus a single Ernie Ball 56



Got them in the mail today, used the max grip at a gig tonight. That shit stays on your finger like a fat kid stays at the desert table at a buffet.

Also, New strings = win. I've got 6 packs now, a lot for me, as I usually only keep 2 extra sets.


----------



## teqnick

BKP Miracle Man
BKP Trilogy Suite
WCR Godwood
Emperor 2x12


I guess that's all I can think of for now


----------



## leandroab

I'm getting my tacobell pickups and my guitar parts soon!!!

As soon as my mom puts them in the mail!


----------



## teqnick

Oh , did i mention that USPS and UPS blow weiner? Never on time with anything!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

The Atomic Ass said:


> Credit card with a $5m limit, and no bills.
> 
> Dead serious.
> 
> Sent the application off two weeks ago, and I'm waiting to hear back.



Five Million Dollar limit?

Shitson...


----------



## Tones

my physics and psychology books!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

A set of Wolfetone 7 string rewinds, some electronic cig stuff, and a few other things, I really can't remember  I always have something on the way.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

josh pelican said:


> I just ordered a pair of plugs and a pair of tunnels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not waiting for them anymore, but I recently got these, too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will go good with my Von shirt.
> 
> saaaataaaannnn



Von shirt?! 

Where the fuck can I find these?


----------



## josh pelican

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Von shirt?!
> 
> Where the fuck can I find these?



I got mine on eBay, if I'm not mistaken. It's the same one Varg wore in one of his trials, but short sleeve.


----------



## ittoa666

Very nice Exhumed vinyl sir.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Nothing says Christmas cheer like listening to Satanic Blood.


----------



## maxident213

I'm waiting for:

- BKP CS/WP set for my Strictly 7 build
- used Agile AB-3500 with Blackouts

and an order from Amazon.ca:

Books:

Charles Bukowski - The Pleasures of the Damned
Charles Bukowski - Notes of a Dirty Old Man
Charles Bukowski - Portions From a Wine-Stained Notebook
Charles Bukowski - Absence of the Hero
Charles Bukowski - Pulp
Hubert Selby Jr. - Requiem For A Dream
John Kruth - To Live's To Fly - The Ballad of Townes Van Zandt
Robert Earl Hardy - A Deeper Blue: The Life & Music of Townes Van Zandt

DVDs:
William S. Burroughs: Commissioner of Sewers
Words of Advice: William S. Burroughs on the Road
Charles Bukowski: There's Gonna Be A Goddamn Riot In Here
Charles Bukowski: Born Into This
Heartworn Highways
Townes Van Zandt: Be Here To Love Me
Hubert Selby Jr.: It'll Be Better Tomorrow
Kingdom of the Spiders

and +1 to the OP on the Exhumed vinyl.


----------



## josh pelican

I wouldn't have Christmas any other way.

I find during the Winter seasons and around Christmas I listen to a lot of black metal... especially Immortal (certain albums).http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=2135568

EDIT: I am also waiting for Starship Troopers. Geoff made me remember I don't own it and I fucking need it.


----------



## mikernaut

a new power amp from Zimbloth to replace the one UPS broke

a Amazon order consisting of-
House M.D. season six dvd set
Ion Dissonance- cursed
Karnivool- sound awake
Xerath -I
Danza 3

A Freshwrought cd if Metal Blade ever ships it. 

 and maybe just maybe my BRJ Rico 7 sometime in the next 1/2 year or so.


----------



## josh pelican

mikernaut said:


> A Freshwrought cd if Metal Blade ever ships it.



I hate waiting for someone to ship something. I had a pre-order that was "supposed to ship sometime in June". I got it last week.

Although, to be fair, the record was sold out extremely fast because Converge are fucking awesome. There was also well over 2,000 of them shipped out on top of everything else Deathwish had to send out.


----------



## groph

josh pelican said:


> I wouldn't have Christmas any other way.
> 
> I find during the Winter seasons and around Christmas I listen to a lot of black metal... especially Immortal (certain albums).
> 
> EDIT: I am also waiting for Starship Troopers. Geoff made me remember I don't own it and I fucking need it.


 

HE SUCKED HIS BRAINS OUT!

I'm waiting on a sociology book or two. I also need to get my ass on the interbutts and order some band shirts. I never get the ones I want for Christmas...


----------



## josh pelican

JJ told me he ordered a Von shirt and I ordered the same one. I'm gay for black metal.


----------



## Chickenhawk

I'm currently only waiting on one thing in the mail:

Final Divorce Paperwork from my VERY-soon-to-be-ex-wife.

It's final, I just have to wait for my copies of everything to show up. Then I'm going to laminate and frame it, and hang it on my wall.

Might even get it made into a giant flag, and fly it on my truck.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Because of the previous mentioned Von shirt in the thread, I went eBay crazy and ordered 9 metal shirts.

Von - Satanic Blood Angel (Chalice shirt)
Belphegor - Walpurgis Rites Hexenwahn
Watain - Sworn to the Dark
Bloodbath - Lesous Jesous
Burzum - Det Som Engang Var
Krisiun - Slaying Steel longsleeve
Watain - Lawless
The Black - The Priest of Satan
Dark Funeral - Angel Flesh Impaled

If you want to know what they look like, Google them, I'm too lazy to link all of them


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Bills


----------



## leandroab

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Because of the previous mentioned Von shirt in the thread, I went eBay crazy and ordered 9 metal shirts.
> 
> Von - Satanic Blood Angel (Chalice shirt)
> Belphegor - Walpurgis Rites Hexenwahn
> Watain - Sworn to the Dark
> Bloodbath - Lesous Jesous
> Burzum - Det Som Engang Var
> Krisiun - Slaying Steel longsleeve
> Watain - Lawless
> The Black - The Priest of Satan
> Dark Funeral - Angel Flesh Impaled
> 
> If you want to know what they look like, Google them, I'm too lazy to link all of them



400$ worth of shirts?


I approve of this metal.


----------



## josh pelican

I approve of JJ. I was on a huge black metal binge last night.

I am going to pay off my master card in a minute. After everything I am waiting for comes in, a lot of black metal records/shirts are being ordered.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Xbox 360 250GB Hard Drive...


----------



## fretninjadave

my Vik Black Lotus 7string.and I'm bursting at the seems


----------



## MF_Kitten

upgrade to s2.0, and metal foundry, and the roter FF8. also, getting some non-mail stuff later, like redwirez impulses.


----------



## eegor

Didgeridoo:





Djembe:





I'm going through a world instrument phase. I'm also looking for a hammered dulcimer if anyone's selling.


----------



## cwhitey2

My new computer


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

leandroab said:


> 400$ worth of shirts?
> 
> 
> I approve of this metal.



$400? Fuck no, like a bit under $200 

I probably have a few k worth of metal shirts though, I have 50+ already


----------



## josh pelican

OH SHIT:


----------



## Mattayus

Just ordered this for my son, should be coming tomorrow, I can't wait to see his face 






He's only 2 and a half, can barely say 10 words, and is OBSESSED with Postman Pat.


----------



## nojyeloot

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Alas! No more loose Ibby trem arm!
> 
> (guessing its replacing an ibby arm)



Yes! And I HATE my Ibby arm...


----------



## groph

josh pelican said:


> OH SHIT:


 

OH SHIT


----------



## The Somberlain

Methinks that woman is hurt

Oh, and I got this recently:




It's The Man Closing Up by the avant garde metal band, Ehnahre. Great album


----------



## EliNoPants

https://shop.relapse.com/store/product.aspx?ProductID=40444 with the shirt being a large


----------



## MFB

Konfyouzd said:


> Xbox 360 250GB Hard Drive...



Is it for the old console or the entirely new Slim? Cause I fucking  my Slim.



fretninjadave said:


> Vik Black Lotus 7



Fuck. you.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Because I'm bored and work is slow, I decided I could put links to the shirts to show off their bad-assedry.

Von - Satanic Blood Angel (Chalice shirt): http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&_trksid=m570&_nkw=190379102535&_fvi=1&_rdc=1 (same one Josh posted)
Belphegor - Walpurgis Rites Hexenwahn: BELPHEGOR cd cvr WALPURGIS RITES HEXENWAHN SHIRT MD new - eBay (item 270625206705 end time Sep-11-10 17:57:15 PDT)
Watain - Sworn to the Dark: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270625206808&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Bloodbath - Lesous Jesous: BLOODBATH cd lgo LESOUS JESOUS Official SHIRT New Med - eBay (item 390226354241 end time Sep-11-10 17:57:39 PDT)
Burzum - Det Som Engang Var: BURZUM cd cvr DET SOM ENGANG VAR Official SHIRT Med - eBay (item 390226378723 end time Sep-11-10 17:58:37 PDT)
Krisiun - Slaying Steel longsleeve: KRISIUN cd lgo SLAYING STEEL SKULL Ofcl LS SHIRT LAST L - eBay (item 390226378724 end time Sep-11-10 17:59:25 PDT)
Watain - Lawless: eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
The Black - The Priest of Satan: eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
Dark Funeral - Angel Flesh Impaled: eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

I'm debating whether to rip the sleeves off of the Von shirt and possibly one of the Watain ones to make it sleeveless and therefor more bad ass 

EDIT: Fucking eGay links. I don't know why it can't just fucking work. If you really want to see that shit, edit my post and snag the item number out of the one you want to see and search it up.


----------



## josh pelican

Do it.

None of your links worked, though. You tried this several times before!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Yeah, if anyone actually wants to see they can search up the item number if they quote my post and copy it out of the link. Fucking eGay links.


----------



## Variant

Got me this spiffy Hacride shirt a few days ago:


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I just looked up that band and I absolutely hated it, but that shirt looks bad ass


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

You know, I actually think it's the way the forum presents the link and auto formats it that's fucking it up. If I copy and paste the link into another browser window it works.


----------



## josh pelican

I think it's just you.

I'm working on three Immortal vinyl right now, one of which is signed. I'm pretty sure Abbath writes with an astronaut pen. Why? Because he can write in an inverted manner.


----------



## Fzau

http://images.thomann.de/pics/prod/248936.jpg


----------



## MF_Kitten

Mattayus said:


> Just ordered this for my son, should be coming tomorrow, I can't wait to see his face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's only 2 and a half, can barely say 10 words, and is OBSESSED with Postman Pat.



that´s too cute!

postman pat is awesome 

a joke: what do they call postman pat when he´s retired?
-pat.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Postal Pat would be better, assuming of course he owns a large cache of firearms.


----------



## Lord_Elixer

Haven't ordered it yet, but dammit I'm waiting...

Edit: My picture seems to have disappeared...I want/need paints... lol


----------



## C2Aye

Car insurance stuff


----------



## josh pelican

I am now waiting for one of these:






Thank you, Birthday!


----------



## Jeggs




----------



## Variant

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I just looked up that band and I absolutely hated it, but that shirt looks bad ass



You also hate Opeth, so that would make perfect sense.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

But Opeth don't have any bad ass shirt designs (that I like anyways). There's always Bloodbath though


----------



## Cabinet

Yeah but they have this awesome Opeth leather jacket


----------



## Variant

^
Dude, that'd look tits with my Hacride shirt when I go over to JJ's for dinner. Any awesome food you hate that I should bring, JJ? Fillet Mignon, maybe?


----------



## The Somberlain

O feel like an inadequate hipster with my Boris shirt


----------



## josh pelican

When groph and I get our band going, we're going to make leather jackets, too. It'll have a huge NSDM logo on the back with something really silly like, "Cunt Slamming Brutality" or "Guttral Slam Jams".

Or "Clam Slamming Brutality".


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Variant said:


> ^
> Dude, that'd look tits with my Hacride shirt when I go over to JJ's for dinner. Any awesome food you hate that I should bring, JJ? Fillet Mignon, maybe?



Hey Variant? Go fuck yourself


----------



## josh pelican

I hate Opeth, too. Where's my dinner, JJ/Variant?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Right here.


----------



## josh pelican

Now I _have _to move to Norway and start a black metal band.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Variant said:


> Got me this spiffy Hacride shirt a few days ago:



Hacride is fucking awesome


----------



## ZEBOV

teqnick said:


> Oh , did i mention that USPS and UPS blow weiner? Never on time with anything!


 
UPS is always on time for me, but they could make the route shorter. I live just south of Memphis, TN, but I'm in MS, so as I track the package, I see it get to Memphis, so the package is literally about a half hour drive away from me, and then it goes all the way to Jackson, MS, which is 3 hours away, and then it gets back into Olive Branch, MS, where I live. Fedex doesn't do that, and that's why I like Fedex. The package goes straight to Memphis, and then to me. Boom, done.


----------



## ZEBOV

I'm waiting on an Ibanez RGD 2127Z Prestige. It's on backorder and will hopefully arrive here late this month or early october.


----------



## espman

Currently waiting for the Dimarzio Crunchlab/Liquifire combo
Store said that they would be in within 2-3 weeks............ its been 4 and I'm REALLY impatient


----------



## 8string

Krk vxt6
impact twin
cables
auralex stuff


----------



## gunshow86de

gunshow86de said:


> and these;



Received today, they are glorious. Now I just need that Opeth DVD.


----------



## The Somberlain

josh pelican said:


> Now I _have _to move to Norway and start a black metal band.



I'll go too. Shall we take the lyrics from Eliot's Four Quartets?

Oh, and I'm gonna order some stuff from Southern Lord soon.


----------



## Cadavuh

^I'm actually waiting for a Bertrand Russell book


----------



## josh pelican

The Somberlain said:


> I'll go too. Shall we take the lyrics from Eliot's Four Quartets?



Yes.

I've always wanted to make a really epic album consisting of the four parts from "The Waste Land".


----------



## The Somberlain

To Cadavuh: I'm glad that you are taking an interest in my material (JK, it's awesome that you're reading my favorite)
To Josh Pelican: YES, but it should be in 6 parts, as the poem was


----------



## Cadavuh

Russell is a great writer for sure. Concerning his ideas and contributions to philosophy(not familiar with his contributions in math and I'm only familiar with a tiny bit of whats hes done in logic) though, I really love some but I find his logical positivism and his style of linguistic analysis/philosophy to just not float my boat.


----------



## Necris

Bohemian Grove Self-Titled EP
Dragged Into Sunlight Hoodie


----------



## Origin

'92 Jackson Dink' Pro from a member!


----------



## techjsteele

This:







Hopefully I'll get this in the next week or two.


----------



## ZEBOV

techjsteele said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll get this in the next week or two.


 
Agile?


----------



## Variant

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Hey Variant? Go fuck yourself



 As soon as I get that time machine workin'... I'm going back like one hour into the past, and I'll tell you, *I* don't have the slightest what *I'm* getting.  

Want I should bring that over too, guys? We could all have an orgy with ourselves after dinner. I'll let JJ pick the music... so long as he doesn't get in a disagreement with JJ from the past about it.


----------



## Winspear




----------



## josh pelican

Variant said:


> As soon as I get that time machine workin'... I'm going back like one hour into the past, and I'll tell you, *I* don't have the slightest what *I'm* getting.
> 
> Want I should bring that over too, guys? We could all have an orgy with ourselves after dinner. I'll let JJ pick the music... so long as he doesn't get in a disagreement with JJ from the past about it.


 
I'm sure past JJ will agree with Future JJ's choice in his black metal. Although, he may just put on some Gruesome Feast.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Gruesome Feast AND Von at the same time.


----------



## Mr Violence

Origin said:


> '92 Jackson Dink' Pro from a member!



Fuck yeah, and when he receives that, I can purchase this:


----------



## techjsteele

ZEBOV said:


> Agile?



Yep! Here are the specs:

Agile Septor Pro 727 EB White (Deposit for Sept 2010) at RondoMusic.com


----------



## josh pelican

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Gruesome Feast AND Von at the same time.


 
That might just be the craziest thing I've ever heard.

Let's try it.


----------



## josh pelican




----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

My Monuments t-shirt haha


----------



## MetalGravy

Kerly SS meds for 5 string bass.


----------



## bulb

My new recording computer! Argh every day is longer than my dick now...


----------



## Mattayus

IT ARRIVED! His Postman Pat bag is heeeerreeee!! And he refuses to put it on  SON OF A BITCH!



bulb said:


> My new recording computer! Argh every day is longer than my dick now...



4 "hours"? 












































ZING!!!!!!!!  Oh that was so good I'm gonna go lay down...


----------



## josh pelican

Mattayus said:


> IT ARRIVED! His Postman Pat bag is heeeerreeee!! And he refuses to put it on  SON OF A BITCH!
> 
> 
> 
> 4 "hours"?


 
Since every day is longer than his dick, it'd be four days. ZING ON YOUR DING.


----------



## leandroab

TING!

My shit has arrived:

x1 liquifire
x1 crunchlab
x3 burritos
x1 Starcraft II

Plus various guitar parts.

Pics:


----------



## Mattayus

josh pelican said:


> Since every day is longer than his dick, it'd be four days. ZING ON YOUR DING.



Huh!? 
I looked at it like each day is longer than his dick... so each day would only have to be 4 hours to be longer than his dick... "hours" meaning inches, also... implying he has A TINY WEINER! MWUAHAHA! I AM THE KING OF JOKES.

This'll happen to you when you have kids.


----------



## nojyeloot

nojyeloot said:


> EDIT: #1269



Received the Trem Arm.

Now waiting for these:






My first SDs


----------



## leandroab

nojyeloot said:


> Received the Trem Arm.
> 
> Now waiting for these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first STDs






EDIT: Apparently, my pickups are FUCK spaced.


----------



## The Somberlain

I did an Amazon Celtic Folklore Haul:

The Mabinogion:





The Poems of Ossian:





The Celtic Twilight: Faerie and Folklore:


----------



## mmr007

a ukrainian mail order bride...what else?


----------



## mmr007

or a mexican one....so many choices


----------



## renzoip

mmr007 said:


> or a mexican one....so many choices



Me gusta!!


----------



## Wookieslayer

Cloudkicker - Beacons


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I just ordered myself a Turbo Tuner, the new bench tuner in the anodized aluminum casing. Been waiting like 6 months for the new one to be released so this should be fucking sweet.


----------



## josh pelican

Mattayus said:


> Huh!?
> I looked at it like each day is longer than his dick... so each day would only have to be 4 hours to be longer than his dick... "hours" meaning inches, also... implying he has A TINY WEINER! MWUAHAHA! I AM THE KING OF JOKES.
> 
> This'll happen to you when you have kids.



I just meant as days being equivalent to inches.

My version was just simple and straight to the point.


----------



## Cyntex

a 19" 3HE rack case, the website I ordered from said they had it in stock, but they did'nt...


----------



## TomParenteau

Cat tree

Pickup rings

Bobbin Toppers

Scar Symmetry & Nevermore records


----------



## scherzo1928

YESSSSSS. took 6 weeks, but i'ts finally here. This be my fretboards:

26" scale, 22 fret Indian rosewood.
27.5" scale, 27 oh yes twenty seven fret macassar ebony.










These pics don't do the boards any justice at all, but Im up to my neck in shit I left for the last minute, so I got to get workin. For those of you following the build thread, expect tons of pics tomorrow.


----------



## josh pelican

On vinyl. I better hook up the Alpines.


----------



## The Somberlain

TRAITOR!!!!!

Nah, it's cool; that's good shit!


----------



## Sjusovaren

That one plus my paycheck so I can get an Xbox 360.  Also, that Hacride-shirt is so badass I had to look 'em up on Spotify, first listen now.


----------



## josh pelican

The Somberlain said:


> TRAITOR!!!!!
> 
> Nah, it's cool; that's good shit!


 
Don't even think about it, mister! I know you rock this!


----------



## eegor

Moving to the big leagues...


----------



## metalvince333

yep...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## scherzo1928

Sjusovaren said:


> That one plus my paycheck so I can get an Xbox 360.  Also, that Hacride-shirt is so badass I had to look 'em up on Spotify, first listen now.


 
haha, that is awesome


----------



## The Somberlain

josh pelican said:


> Don't even think about it, mister! I know you rock this!



Yes I do, mate and I enjoy it.


----------



## jaxadam

I'm waiting for some checks...


----------



## The Somberlain

The Welsh book and the Yeats book just shipped, but no Ossian


----------



## BlackMetalVenom

My custom Roter. 9-string 30 fret 30"-26" fan.
Hopefully I won't have to wait another five months, here's hoping.


----------



## josh pelican

metalvince333 said:


> yep...


 
Niiiiiiiice.

Most of my stuff has arrived.

I just ordered some more VHS from one dude who will comebine the shipping to be under $10.

I've got Evilspeak, C.H.U.D., Brain Dead, Cape Fear, and Night of the Living Dead coming. Evilspeak was $10, but everything else was $1.00-$3.00. I love me some VHS.


----------



## ralphy1976

my LAG stephan forte which is with the post office right now, should be in my hands late this PM!!! 

yay!!!...will probably end up for sale on Monday though...


----------



## Fred the Shred

Huh?! Why, dude? :\


----------



## ralphy1976

everything is ok buddy, no worries..just thinking about what i use at home.

for my sixers i only use my Vai, i just love it and my PRS SE or Dean don't cut it and will go for sale.

from a 7 point of view, my custom is awesome and the universe is here to stay. Unless i fall in love with it, maybe it will be good to thin the herd? (considering i am not a pro like you of course)


----------



## josh pelican

You seem excited to receive it. Don't sell it unless you get more than you paid for it. 

Yesterday I met up with a dude and bought six Friday the 13th VHS... but he was not the mail man.

My collection... let me show you it. Soon.


----------



## metal_sam14

6 packets of strings and a soundwave ticket


----------



## Herb Dorklift

10 packs of D'Addario 10s and an MXR Carbon Copy.


----------



## MF_Kitten

yay!

remaining: roter fanned fret 8 string, m-audio keystation MIDI keyboard (61 semi-weighted keys), and 2 balanced cables.


----------



## Fred the Shred

ralphy1976 said:


> everything is ok buddy, no worries..just thinking about what i use at home.
> 
> for my sixers i only use my Vai, i just love it and my PRS SE or Dean don't cut it and will go for sale.
> 
> from a 7 point of view, my custom is awesome and the universe is here to stay. Unless i fall in love with it, maybe it will be good to thin the herd? (considering i am not a pro like you of course)



Oh, you had me worried for a while. Also, dibs if you sell it. It's only fair since you got "my" guitar.


----------



## ralphy1976

well, right now i am a bit unclear about what i want so you may have the opportunity to buy your guitar too..i'll let you know!!!!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

The cab..not the rack shit


----------



## MikeH

A certain 7-string pickup, a certain logo, and....my $400 refund from college because I "overpaid".


----------



## josh pelican

A Neotech MEGA BASS strap!

MEGA AX/BASS/BANJO STRAP | Demo Page

I was going to go for a Comfort Strapp, but a few people were saying these are much better. The T-40 and the ESP B-206 can be a bitch after a few hours of playing.

EDIT: Just ordered a set of R. Cocco strings, a set of d'Addario Chromes, and a microfiber cloth. Just under $52. Pretty cheap for bass strings... for once.


----------



## josh pelican

I just ordered a new set of Circle K Strings as well. Now I have three sets of strings for the T-40 and two sets of strings for the Spector.

The Spector will soon meet it's match with a BEAD set.


----------



## Imalwayscold

Deftones tickets  . Isis t-shirt, Elixir baritone strings (as I can no longer buy them withing a 70 mile radius anymore)


----------



## Cyntex

Toontrack Superior Drummer 2.0


----------



## teqnick

Now i'm waiting on..

- DAR tuzzia
- RGD 2127
- BKP Ceramic nailbomb and coldsweat


I think that's it..again..


----------



## pero

this little toy came today


----------



## Despised_0515

Superior 2.0 arrives today 

EDIT: IT JUST ARRIVED THIS VERY SECOND.
Now I just need my 15% XL strings to arrive.


----------



## Razor Hoof

In: 
This Is England DVD
Various electronic components including a dozen PIC chips and a programmer

Out:
TC Electronic Nova Mod


----------



## CoachZ

I'm waiting for a screwdriver set I ordered on DealExtreme and GST cheques.


----------



## josh pelican

Young Thugs: Innocent Blood
Young Thugs: Nostalgia
Zebraman

I love Takashi Miike.


----------



## leandroab

I WAS waiting for this (cuz it just arrived):


----------



## ShadyDavey

Bunch of V-picks to review, Marco De Ros' album to review, some random Lovecraft Omnibus to replace one I lost.

Nothing mega


----------



## Despised_0515

@leandroab
Nice! I don't know what I'd do without mine.

My strings arrived, I wanted to exchange one set for Lemon Oil and got my money back without sending the strings back! Now waiting for the Dunlop 65 Lemon Oil + Guitar Cleaner kit.


----------



## dolingerjacob

i'm waiting on a gas mask thats good for chemical and nuclear threats. got in on the bay for 15 bucks


----------



## josh pelican

A pair of EMG 35DC pickups for my Spector. I couldn't pass them up for $90 (for the set). I'm pretty sure they're $105 a piece so I'm getting them for a pretty good price.

I also have four more VHS coming:
-C.H.U.D.
-Evilspeak
-Expose
-Night of the Living Dead (I'm just as surprised as you are). Honestly, I have three or four copies on DVD. No VHS. What the fuck is wrong with me?



dolingerjacob said:


> i'm waiting on a gas mask thats good for chemical and nuclear threats. got in on the bay for 15 bucks


 
Oh. Is there something you're not sharing with the rest of us?


----------



## caughtinamosh

I'm waiting for a pair of Amy Macdonald tickets for her show on the 21st of October in the Glasgow 02 venue. I'm taking Rebecca there for her birthday.


----------



## PnKnG

IN: Line6 Pod HD500 from Thomann.de
In case I don't like it I can always send it back since they have a 30 day return policy. In that case I will save some more money and try to get my greedy hands on an Axe-FX.

OUT: Line6 Pod X3
Selling it since it will get updated to something from above. Still need to find a buyer


----------



## jaretthale78

fleshlight


----------



## Mordacain

Waiting for my first Ibanez Prestige - RG1527rb

Also waiting for a Prestige 2570 body that will become my main six until I get the 520QS body refinished.


----------



## josh pelican

Well, I just ordered an Aguilar AGRO pedal. Thank Satan I still live at home and have thousands in the bank. 



jaretthale78 said:


> fleshlight


 
I hope this is serious.


----------



## Piro

I have an Alien track bike frame coming to me.... I still have no idea how I'm building a bike up from only parts in a college dorm room....


----------



## gunshow86de

gunshow86de said:


> Received today, they are glorious. Now I just need that Opeth DVD.



Got the Opeth DVD, it's fantastic. I spied something pretty cool; in the "On Tour with Opeth" section, you can clearly see and Axe-FX in either Fredrick or Mikael's rig. I think it may be Fredrick, since you can see during the concert that Mikael still has his GT-10 on stage. 

Also hilarious, during the Lotus Eater, Fredrick's wireless rig completely shits the bed. The crowd is clapping to the beat while the band is silent, with Mikael just starting at Fred and their tech trying not to bust out laughing.

Oh, and there's a very Spinal Tap-ish moment. When they are preparing to go to stage, half the band walks past the stage door and the security guard points them back towards the right door. "Hello Cleveland!"


----------



## meisterjager

I'm waiting on these, that were both really cheap from Amazon UK. 











Though, I ordered them about a week ago now, and still no sign.. I haven't had a new (as in, fresh) game since MWII, and my Xbox has been neglected because of it.


----------



## Mr Violence

Just won this on eBay. I took my old Tour for a swim in the hot tub with me and got a Droid but I need my BB keyboard back.

Who wants to buy an Incredible?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Tesseract 'April' T shirt







A couple of things from The Oatmeal













Meshuggah - Chaosphere








Porcupine Tree - Fear Of A Blank Planet









And a Che Guevara poster, oh which I cannot be arsed to find the picture.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Corcoran combat boots, various pickups, stuff I ordered for my girlfriend, and I can't think of what else. I just check the mail everyday and hope for goodies at this point.


----------



## josh pelican

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Corcoran combat boots, various pickups, stuff I ordered for my girlfriend, and I can't think of what else. I just check the mail everyday and hope for goodies at this point.


 
Welcome to my life. I get sad when there's nothing in the mail.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

It's like the highlight of my day when I go to check the mail. My whole work day builds up to it.


----------



## leandroab

My indian bride didn't arrive yet. I'm getting pissed.


----------



## Cabinet

leandroab said:


> My indian bride didn't arrive yet. I'm getting pissed.


Maybe it died half way there so they're sending one that's a little more durable.


----------



## DaveCarter

One of these:






Ordered today, should be here next week!!


----------



## MFB

That thing looks fucking metal, what kind is it?


----------



## DaveCarter

Its one of the Traben John Moyer signature models, theyve just discontinued it since he's moved to MusicMan. I was waiting to sell my current bass before I ordered one, but since theyre not being made anymore I decided to get in there while I could! 35", rockfield humbuckers, active EQ, string-thru bridge. Im stringing it up with Pro Steels and dropping it down to G#


----------



## UGH

Dim Mak - Knives Of Ice.


----------



## josh pelican

ALL VHS:
-Alien 3
-Alien Resurrection
-April Fool's Day
-Arachnophobia
-Candy Man 
-Candyman 2
-Child's Play
-Child's Play 2
-Child's Play 3
-Cube Zero
-Deep Star Six
-Exorcist II
-Frankenstein (Andy Warhol)
-Halloween II
-Halloween III
-Hellraiser I
-Hellraiser II
-Hellraiser III
-Hellraiser IV
-Hellraiser V
-Jaws 2
-Jaws 3
-Jaws 4: The Revenge
-Night of the Living Dead (both copies)
-A Nightmare on Elm Street 4
-A Nightmare on Elm Street: New Nightmare
-A Nightmare on Elm Street: Freddy's Dead (Final Nightmare)
-The People Under the Stairs
-Phantasm 2
-Poltergeist II
-Poltergeist III
-Predator 2
-Stepfather 2
-Stepfather 3
-Tremors 3

It's not necessarily the mail, but I've been talking to them through e-mail. It half counts. Plus I started this thread. Eat it.

EDIT: I will be selling DVD versions of these movies, as well as all of the Nightmare on Elm Street movies and the Friday the 13th box set. I will even sign them if anyone wants them.


----------



## josh pelican

I'm dropping a double post. I just scored 5 movie ID badges on ebay.

-Amity Beach Lifeguard Parking Pass (Jaws)
-Amity Beach Lifeguard ID (Jaws)
-Amity Beach County Coroner Parking Pass (Jaws)
-Camp Crystal Lake Parking Pass (Obvious)
-S-Mart Ash ID Badge (Army of Darkness)

I might grab a Jaws beach towel, too.


----------



## leandroab

Wow pelican.. just.. wow


----------



## josh pelican

You know what? I just won authentic autographed pictures of David Hess (original Last House on the Left, Swamp Thing, House on the Edge of the Park, Hitch-Hike) and Sherman Hemsley (THE JEFFERSON'S).

I was going to get some others but they were mostly for novelty. I decided I had better things to spend my money on... kind of.

EDIT: I'm only grabbing 16 of the VHS for $45, which means I am paying roughly $2.81 per movie. Not bad, not bad...

Candyman 1 and 2
Child's Play 1, 2, and 3
Halloween III
Hellraiser I, II, III, IV, and V
Jaws 2, 3, and 4
Phantasm 2
Nightmare on Elm Street 4

Yum yum!


----------



## Mattayus




----------



## StupidDav

TesseracT EP,
SM57, boom stand, XLRs an ting


----------



## DaveCarter

^Thats a point, add TesseracT EP to my list too! Picking up Cubase 5 and a Rode condensor mic tomorrow, but if I cant be bothered to go and get them then I'll have them posted and those shall then be in the mail too


----------



## Mindcrime1204

josh pelican said:


> You know what? I just won authentic autographed pictures of David Hess (original Last House on the Left, Swamp Thing, House on the Edge of the Park, Hitch-Hike) and Sherman Hemsley (THE JEFFERSON'S).
> 
> I was going to get some others but they were mostly for novelty. I decided I had better things to spend my money on... kind of.
> 
> EDIT: I'm only grabbing 16 of the VHS for $45, which means I am paying roughly $2.81 per movie. Not bad, not bad...
> 
> Candyman 1 and 2
> Child's Play 1, 2, and 3
> Halloween III
> Hellraiser I, II, III, IV, and V
> Jaws 2, 3, and 4
> Phantasm 2
> Nightmare on Elm Street 4
> 
> Yum yum!


 
You sir, are very ready for Halloween.

BTW, you need Trick or Treat in your VHS collection. Ozzy as a reverand FTW.


----------



## Meinrad

The hydraulic equipment that my distributor was supposed to send a month ago, the step-up transformer they probably won't send for another month, and my paycheck from one of my clients, who is extremely impatient but doesn't bother to overnight outgoing mail... explain this!


----------



## Mordacain

Now currently waiting for various hardware to finish Prestige 2570, as well as a new neck for the S520EX project.


----------



## Despised_0515

Pedaltrain PT Mini


----------



## leandroab

I now have enough strings for a nuclear holocaust...


----------



## Slamp

Have a tribal green Interceptor pro 828 on the way.
Hoping it will arrive in one piece and playable, since i have no warranty being outside the US or Canada. I have a show to play on the 16th, and the tracking service tells me it should be delivered on the 15th, hoping to get to use it.
NGD will follow, with possible pics from the show


----------



## josh pelican

I didn't bother buying the autographs I was going to get, but I ordered all three Slumber Party Massacres on VHS recently.

I watched them on Demand once or twice and cannot get enough of them.


----------



## leandroab

I didn't know people sell VHS.


----------



## josh pelican

They do when I offer them cash.


----------



## Razzy

I'm now waiting on an Ibanez S2170SE.


----------



## StupidDav

Thought I'd update, with pictures 






TesseracT EP





SM57





Boom stand





XLRs





Presonus Inspire 1394





Korg Nanokontrol

Not in the mail but still waiting for it




Glyph Netdrive Firewire 120GB


Kinda splurged on making myself a bedroom studio...only thing is that when all this stuff comes my amp is probably still gonna be in for repair


----------



## josh pelican

You gonna sing us some songs?


----------



## SirMyghin

The New G&L that my dealer should have today!


----------



## scherzo1928

stew mac pyramid frets, and a router bit


----------



## Mordacain

Waiting for two necks:

a 1998 S470 to replace the crappy S520 neck from my recent trade

& a 2004 Prestige 2570EX in Inca Silver (to match my newly route 2570 Frankenstige)

A Crunchlab 7 for my RG1527

Some fretboard stickers


----------



## TomasO

LaBella HRS strings 9-64 set


----------



## josh pelican

I have shit coming in the mail almost every day. I fucking love it.

Yesterday I had one package with some R. Cocco nickel wounds, d'Addario Chromes, and a Dean Markley fiber cloth. I think it's the only Dean Markley product I own, but it's a damn good one. Good for polishing, wiping down strings, wearing as a butt flap, etc.

Both sets of strings are for the T-40. I'm still trying to find _the _strings for it. I've got Pyramid Golds on it, but it's not what I'm looking for. I only paid $30-35 for them and they're like $75 a set. I'll keep them on now because it's not being played a lot. No point in going through all these strings while I'm just sitting in my bassist with it!


----------



## paintkilz

been waiting for a coldsweat 8 for over a month. should of gotten a wk ago and still not seen or heard anything.

getting really fed up and thinking about getting a refund. has nick had problems getting peoples stuff to them after purchase? he apparently doesnt use tracking numbers with priority shipping so Im kinda screwed sitting here with my thumb up my ass until i figure out what to do.


----------



## nojyeloot

StupidDav said:


> TesseracT EP


 
Me too!

And this:


----------



## paintkilz

actually just found out it was lost in transit. nicks getting it in the mail again, hopefully the shipping gets bumped up so i get it quicker and safer


----------



## The Somberlain

Eyeless in Gaza:




Some essays of this man:





...and headphones...


----------



## josh pelican

La Horde (DVD)
Black Sun: The Nanking Massacre (DVD) - This version is limited to 100 copies and was signed by the director, TF Mou. He also directed Men Behind the Sun.


----------



## Cabinet

Today the air shipment from the States should be arriving. It includes my whammy bar, and my Schecter Hellraiser. Other stuff I probably forgot about, too.


----------



## Skanky

Technically, not the "mail"... but this is due to arrive on Tuesday:


----------



## meisterjager




----------



## Randy

I have a pair of those. OMG, so nice...


----------



## astm

will not arrive to my home, but I'm waiting something close to 400 bucks in pickups, 2 pots (one is a push/pull pot), a switch, mono jack and picks.

Also, I ordered for just 2.86 some white knobs. Lets see how they work (they're chinnese, hope they don't break when I put em, lol )


----------



## Variant

Replacement parts for my Steiny's headpiece. Gibson's taking their sweet ol' time getting them here.


----------



## SAWitall

my damn pell grant i applied for 5 months ago...prolly a scam, i might as well have posted my ssn here


----------



## Prydogga




----------



## josh pelican

Vomit the Soul - Apostles of Inexpression (shirt):





Spetycal Gorge - Erase the Insignificant (shirt):





I was going to order the Septycal Gorge shirt from Permeated Records with the Vomit the Soul shirt, but I like the one on Brutal Bands more and it was a bit cheaper.

The Vomit the Soul shirt doesn't have the album title on it and the logo is in blue above the image.


----------



## Cabinet

This badass poster of Gigers artwork

AllPosters.com - The World's Largest Poster and Print Store!


----------



## SirMyghin

Trem Springs

Tungsten Sustain block (guitar has only 4-5s sustain unplugged and drops out at same time under distortion, I figured worth a try and don't want to sacrifice travel)

Bare Knuckle Rebel Yells (albeit they are problem still in the making faze, then ship to Nick then to me)

Pickguard Revan will be making me, it is actually going to him to replicate and work from, then 2 are coming back

A necklace for the lady wife.


----------



## Despised_0515

Picks and a new pedal


----------



## Cabinet

What picks did you order? I'm getting some Brossard custom ones because I have some spare money at the moment. They're made of horn.


----------



## Espaul

The first print my bands cd


----------



## conortheshreder

My 4 Thai wives


----------



## ZXIIIT

FBV Longboard
New mask


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Black hex bolts and black pickup covers for my pickups, then I replace the bolts, put the covers on and pot  I'm sure I'm waiting on other stuff but I can't remember...


----------



## Dark Aegis

2 dimarzio pick ups, a trs cable and a mesa 2x12 cab.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bareknuckle Aftermath, Chimp Spanner t shirts and Breach The Void's 'The Monochromatic Era'


----------



## DevinShidaker

I'm waiting on Ibanez to send me a Loch Ness Green RGD2127Z, and I'm waiting on some new stage lights. They need to hurry the fuck up.


----------



## meisterjager

I'm waiting on loads...

48 Jim Dunlop 3.0mm Stubby plectrums
2 Dean Markley 7 string sets (they were cheap and I figured it was worth a shot!)
An AKG RMU 40 rackmounting kit for my WMS 40 wireless unit.
TC Electronics G Major
Mesa Boogie Single Rec (not necessarily posted, but I'm still waiting to collect it)


----------



## Asrial

I just ordered it;




(not the SE though, just the regular :X)









CANT
FUCKING
WAIT


----------



## MaxOfMetal

envenomedcky said:


> I'm waiting on Ibanez to send me a *Loch Ness Green RGD2127Z*, and I'm waiting on some new stage lights. They need to hurry the fuck up.



Oh fuck.


----------



## CooleyJr

A VGA to DVI-I adapter so I can finally use 2 monitors!!


----------



## Asrial

Oi at the RGD2127Z!
What a BEAST! You seriously have to post a NGD-thread when you recieve it.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

My buddy is waiting for a 40watt Tiny Terror Head.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

These show up monday.


----------



## MFB

Order this little guy yesterday 






Wanted to get a similar one that looked like A FUCKING GUNBLADE but it had a 5.5" blade which is WAY too big for MA laws.


----------



## TheWreck

2 Eminence Legend M12 Swamp Thang from a Vader cab
2 Universe pickguard, one will be install and the other will serve as a template for making some pickguards! TaDaM!


----------



## highlordmugfug

Yesterday I recieved:




,




and





Now I'm waiting on

this




and this


----------



## Skanky

MFB said:


> Order this little guy yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to get a similar one that looked like A FUCKING GUNBLADE but it had a 5.5" blade which is WAY too big for MA laws.





Don't give up hope. Maybe your government will eventually get with the program.


----------



## MFB

I just carry a knife and don't wave it around like some dumb fuck. It says we aren't supposed to have over 2" or so, but I've used the "It's not bigger than my palm so it's street legal" to get away with 3.5"


----------



## MFB

He came in the mail and he's fucking sweet. I call him...Citizen PAIN. Also, ordered 2 Arista premium developer reels, 8 rolls of Kodak Tri-X film and one set of 25 negative preservers


----------



## Joeywilson

Taking it's time unfortunatly.


----------



## TomParenteau

Scar Symmetry tickets.


----------



## Captain Axx

obzen by meshuggah
and assassin's creed brotherhood


----------



## Maniacal

V Picks.


----------



## Default_M




----------



## SirMyghin

^^

Dude, that thing is fretless?


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

Digitch Digidelay, Blackout Phase 1 Neck, Mahogany 7620 replacement body(long story more on this later)


----------



## Default_M

SirMyghin said:


> ^^
> 
> Dude, that thing is fretless?



Yeah, I'm pretty excited about it. It's either going to be a lot of fun or a source of great frustration. 
It's only a modified cheap beginner guitar so I'm a little worried it won't hold tuning, but cheap was a better option than spending a load of money and then finding out I didn't get on with a fretless.

The actual fretless mod was done by a good luthier/custom guitar builder so I'm expecting that aspect to be great, it's just the tuners and inexpensive hardware I don't trust.


----------



## rectifryer

M-Audio Solaris and a boss HM-2.


----------



## Leuchty




----------



## josh pelican

Agoraphobic Nosebleed / Apartment 213 split LP!


----------



## Nonservium

Waiting on a tremel-no and some random trem parts.


----------



## Razzy

Crunchlab and liquifire for my S2170. They're taking FOREVER to come.


----------



## Nonservium

Heh I'm picking those up too but I'm waiting on Black Friday for a lil extra % off the top.


----------



## meisterjager

Waiting for a cover for my amp.


----------



## Variant




----------



## Cabinet

You've been waiting a whole year for that?


----------



## teqnick

Yet another contribution.

I'm waiting on a BFR JP7 this time


----------



## Variant

Cabinet said:


> You've been waiting a whole year for that?



Longer than that...


----------



## highlordmugfug

josh pelican said:


> Agoraphobic Nosebleed / Apartment 213 split LP!


I love you.


----------



## gunshow86de

1. Fernandes Tremor X 5-string bass
2. D'addario Twin Pack 5-string bass strings
3. Dimarzio ClipLock strap, white
4. 2 new Mastodon shirts
5. The hood for my Carhartt jacket (winter is coming!)
6. A couple new pairs of Carhartt jeans


----------



## Ewoks

Waiting for my Agile Intrepid 828, the wait is really unbearable, but it should be here today, the last activity update from fedex was "Int'l shipment release".


----------



## josh pelican

highlordmugfug said:


> I love you.


 
*blushes*

Powerviolence and grindcore makes up 90-95% of my record collection.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Now waiting for casters for my marshall cab..hope they work


----------



## Hollowman

The mail.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I ordered a pistol grip and heat shield for my mossberg 500... I need that...


----------



## highlordmugfug

josh pelican said:


> *blushes*
> 
> Powerviolence and grindcore makes up 90-95% of my record collection.




Now I'm still waiting for Black Sheep Wall, and the Manson cd, 
but also for the
Anonymous Divorce disc (an apartment 213 sideproject). It's a limited run of 50, get it while you can!

ANONYMOUS DIVORCE on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## gunshow86de

Konfyouzd said:


> I ordered a pistol grip and heat shield for my mossberg 500... I need that...



The pistol grip is for bird hunting, right?? And your using your limiting plug with only three shells??


----------



## josh pelican

I don't know if I mentioned all the movies or not as there was a few different purchases, but now I'm waiting for a truss rod cover for my Peavey T-40 (which are hard to come by) and DiMarzio D Activators from Drew (Drewsif Stalin).


----------



## Opeth666

an OFR for my new jackson, ATB Preorder, Under the Flood Shirts and CD, soon to be pullin the trigger on an Engl Fireball 100 (woohoo), Tokico Illuminas+ Tien H-tech lowering springs for my car, as well as a few odds and ends for the mrs. for christmas....add more to the list in a week...F you credit cards!


----------



## Swippity Swappity

Oooo, forgot about this this thread, and my package arrived already. I'm gonna mention it anyway just cause'.

GRADO SR60i Headphones


----------



## SirMyghin

Rebel Yells
DSLR I bought the wife for Christmas


----------



## meisterjager

I'm waiting on a 30cm deep shelf and a pair of wall brackets, which will be mounted at the right height for my screen and reference monitors for my home stooodio.


----------



## gunshow86de

1. After the Burial Preorder - T-shirt, poster and CD
2. Animals as Leaders shirt
3. The Faceless shirt
4. 2 Cynic shirts
5. Soilwork t-shirt

I've been on a band tee spree lately.


----------



## Randy

The screen on my work laptop shit the bed, so I'm waiting for it to come back from the manufacturer... hopefully working.


----------



## vampiregenocide

These fucking glasses bitch. Getting all gentleman up in dis shit.


----------



## josh pelican

Ernie Ball Not Even Slinky (0.012 - 0.056)
GHS Boomers (0.013 - 0.056) - Nick, these better be good or you're dead.
Green Tortex Jazz picks (pack of 12)
Jim Dunlop Nylon Jazz III XL (pack of 4)
Ken Smith Rock Masters (for the five-string).

Thank you, Strings and Beyond.

I also placed a big order from Forever 21 to get some things for the girlfriend for Christmas. I ordered a nice shirt for myself, too.

EDIT: I took advantage of a 15% offer from Strings and Beyond and placed another order today. 

I will probably put this under the Christmas tree for myself to be surprised on Black Metal Christmas, Part Deux!
Creative Tunings Spider Capo - I will let everyone know how this turns out.
Planet Waves Guitar Pro Winder (with built in string clipper) - Everyone should have one.
Elixer Polyweb Coated Single (0.056) - I chucked this in to get above $35 for free shipping. 

Subtotal: $41.85
Shipping: $0.00
Tax: $0.00
15% Savings: -$6.28
Total: $35.57

Can't complain!

After Christmas I just need to order my Turbo Tuner and I'm good!


----------



## highlordmugfug

Still waiting for that damn Black Sheep Wall cd.

Shels-music's shipping is mega-slow.


----------



## leandroab

Josh get a new computer!


----------



## highlordmugfug

leandroab said:


> Josh get a new computer!


----------



## josh pelican

My computer is less than two years old! It just went completely fucking apeshit on me and is at Toshiba being repaired. They rebuilt my battery (thank you, warranty) and when I get it back it will be faster than ever... not that it was slow.

I'll be dropping Windows 7 in it and installing all of my Line 6 shit immediately. I may even get some new things for it (sound card, graphics card, etc.) so everything will be 100% better than it was.

I'll start recording shit (mostly bass) and you two can handle guitar duties. If I buy a microphone, I'll do vocals.

Also, Leandro, fuck you. You like tag wars, do you?


----------



## ralphy1976

a JYM...


----------



## josh pelican

ralphy1976 said:


> a JYMellis...


 
Oh?


----------



## leandroab

josh pelican said:


> My computer is less than two years old! It just went completely fucking apeshit on me and is at Toshiba being repaired. They rebuilt my battery (thank you, warranty) and when I get it back it will be faster than ever... not that it was slow.
> 
> I'll be dropping Windows 7 in it and installing all of my Line 6 shit immediately. I may even get some new things for it (sound card, graphics card, etc.) so everything will be 100% better than it was.
> 
> I'll start recording shit (mostly bass) and you two can handle guitar duties. If I buy a microphone, I'll do vocals



My dad had two ToSHITba laptops. The two went apeshit and/or just broke. Never buying anything from them again (regarding computers).



josh pelican said:


> Also, Leandro, fuck you. You like tag wars, do you?



It wasn't me. But it's on now motherfucker!!!


----------



## ralphy1976

josh pelican said:


> Oh?



sadly no, just a JYM..there is only one JYMELLIS ... not sure if that's a bad thing!!!


----------



## josh pelican

Leandro, the last Toshiba laptop we had lasted for a good six years or more. There's a shop registered to fix Toshibas. Almost every other brand of laptop has to be sent away to be fixed.


----------



## leandroab

josh pelican said:


> Leandro, the last Toshiba laptop we had lasted for a good six years or more. There's a shop registered to fix Toshibas. Almost every other brand of laptop has to be sent away to be fixed.



Ah, I know.. It's just a grudge I have with toshiba computers hahah. Bad luck i guess.


----------



## KoenDercksen

I'm waiting for my Zilla Cab! Should be here either tomorrow or somewhere next week, depends on when Paul has shipped it out.. I didn't hear anything from him yet


----------



## josh pelican

Just ordered a DiMarzio Cruiser (Neck) for the middle pickup.

After Christmas, my guitar is getting all three pickups yanked out.


----------



## leandroab

I'm patiently waiting for my SS.ORG christmas cards...

I wonder what the fuck I'm getting inside them 

plz be an 8 string! plz be an 8 string!


----------



## josh pelican

I, uh... didn't send them out last weekend like I said I would. They're being sent out tomorrow. I don't think I can mail them any faster since they're just letters, but I'll try.


----------



## leandroab

Don't sweat it bro


----------



## Van

[/QUOTE]
I've got 2-6 more business days to wait..


----------



## CrushingAnvil

leandroab said:


> Ah, I know.. It's just a grudge I have with toshiba computers hahah. Bad luck i guess.



My grandmother's Toshiba computer is riddled with viruses but that's probably just my uncle looking at porn the whole time.

 Snapped, mother fucker.

I'm waiting for our PS3 to come back from repairs.


----------



## Daemoniac

A box of MTG Zendikar boosters


----------



## Prydogga

Which are?


----------



## Daemoniac

A box of booster packs from the Magic: The Gathering set "Zendikar"


----------



## anthonyferguson

I'm waiting on some gnarly evans snare heads. I've been playing without a response head for weeks and it's finally got to the point at which I can't bear it any more, so I splashed out £25 (onoes!!) and got a pair of nice ones! 3-5 days to wait.


----------



## TheSilentWater

And Periphery/Tesseract/monuments tickets.
What can I say, I felt like I needed some T-shirts.


----------



## Skin Coffin

Yeeeeeeah... hmmm... I'm-aaa... being serious.. by the way...


----------



## BangandBreach

iPad, compliments of the girlfriend for XMas


----------



## leandroab

I'M GOIN TO 'MURRICA! 

My plane tickets arrived (well, the money for them, that is..)


----------



## Despised_0515

Been a good few years that I've gone without a cell phone. It'll be here in 2 more days!


----------



## highlordmugfug

Waiting on my Black Sheep Wall cd and hipshot bridge for my 7621.


----------



## djpharoah

Elixirs 10-46, 10-56
Big Brass Block for my OFR7 
Heavy Duty High Tension Springs
Strobe Tuner (loaner )


----------



## MFB

leandroab said:


> I'M GOIN TO 'MURRICA!
> 
> My plane ticket's arrived (well, the money for them, that is..)



Don't come back to MA brohan, it's fucking cold as shit right now.


----------



## Randy

leandroab said:


> I'M GOIN TO 'MURRICA!
> 
> My plane ticket's arrived (well, the money for them, that is..)



Cool man. Where you staying?



Despised_0515 said:


> Been a good few years that I've gone without a cell phone. It'll be here in 2 more days!



Just transferred from 2 1/2 years on AT&T back to Virgin Mobile. I'm rolling a Samsung Intercept and I couldn't be happier. The price for the service and the features on pretty much any Virgin Mobile plan are fucking criminal, they're so cheap. $30 for 1500 minutes, 500 text messages and some modest data (for MMS or e-mail)? Unfuckingreal.


----------



## Cyntex

Hank Williams III - Straight to hell cd (awesome country)
Chimp Spanner - At The Dreams Edge cd


----------



## leandroab

Randy said:


> Cool man. Where you staying?



MA!



MFB said:


> Don't come back to MA brohan, it's fucking cold as shit right now.











I rather freeze to death than burst into flames in this hellhole. At least I get to use my sweet hats and coats.

I sense a potential meet up + guitar destruction?


I'm going to Miami first. Spend xmas and new years with my family there...


----------



## MFB

Depending upon the time you come back, I may be on winter break from classes so it could be in the cards! I had a gear n' geek at my house back in ...June-ish, so it's not unheard of.


----------



## Prydogga

Come to Aus next time bro!


----------



## leandroab

MFB said:


> Depending upon the time you come back, I may be on winter break from classes so it could be in the cards! I had a gear n' geek at my house back in ...June-ish, so it's not unheard of.



I'll be in MA around the 5th of jan.


----------



## tacotiklah

And you're not coming to Ca for WHAT reason Leandro?


----------



## MFB

leandroab said:


> I'll be in MA around the 5th of jan.



Oh well, I'll DEFINITELY still be on break. I think I don't go back till like ...23rd or some shit.


----------



## leandroab

ghstofperdition said:


> And you're not coming to Ca for WHAT reason Leandro?



Well, I have lots of friends down in MA. Otherwise I wouldn't be going there ahahhaa.

I will be stayin in Miami till the 5th, when I fly to MA.

Shit's going to be EPIC!

Now, back on topic: Random stupid funny shirt.


----------



## Origin

RG500 (450 body and 550 neck).

Mabes a 2228 if I can snag one.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Came today..I is happeh


----------



## Richie666

I'm waiting for my BKP Aftermath for my intrepid. Can't wait for it! though there have been some unexpected delays.


----------



## Revan132

Engl e530


----------



## Miss D Corona

contact lenses, a guitar strap, and my new bride


----------



## techcoreriffman

Randy said:


> Virgin Mobile plan are fucking criminal, they're so cheap. $30 for 1500 minutes, 500 text messages and some modest data (for MMS or e-mail)? Unfuckingreal


 
I know what you mean. I've got a Kyocera Loft (basically a generic Blackberry that isn't quite as easy) that was only $69. And then my plan is $25 a month for unlimited text, data, pics, and downloads, and 300 minutes. It's ridiculous.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## leandroab

gunshow86de said:


>


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

....I ordered more shoes 
So I decided to do some celebratory after-finals shopping on ebay and got these





And a pair of these (asian chick included)





And then ordered these for the aforementioned armwarmers and asian chick


----------



## Customisbetter

Dayum Drak how hard is it to walk in those shoes?

Also my digi 002 came today. In the mail I have a fuckton of custom strings, a octal bias probe, and a fret file.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Customisbetter said:


> Dayum Drak how hard is it to walk in those shoes?



You'd be surprised..I have a pair similar to those (also in this thread) and they're easy to walk in since it's just a flat surface. The dip in the front took a little getting used to but otherwise it's just like walking in normal shoes


----------



## Randy

They're like Shape-Ups on steroids.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Randy said:


> They're like Shape-Ups on steroids.



I never thought of that, lol.


----------



## MacTown09

Muscle Marinade. Anyone ever tried it?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

MacTown09 said:


> Muscle Marinade. Anyone ever tried it?



*Walks away from the computer in a fight to keep from typing stupid dirty reply*


----------



## Customisbetter

I don't get mactowns reply/

Drak do you find you use your knees more when you walk with those? I remember trying platforms WAY back when my feet fit into girls shoes (  ) and i though my ankles would break if i didn't walk with my knees.

Also another update, I just ordered a new desk with 8U of rackspace.


----------



## MacTown09

Haha i ordered a supplement called Muscle Marinade! Thats what my reply is! I was just asking whos got some experience with it.

Haha just say the dirty joke Drakk!


----------



## Empryrean




----------



## Randy

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> *Walks away from the computer in a fight to keep from typing stupid dirty reply*


----------



## JPhoenix19

I'm waiting for my Rig Kontrol 3 to come in. Dang UPS, making me wait until monday.


----------



## Randy

Mmmm... Guitar Rig.


----------



## leandroab

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>



Several buttplugs, screws and a dime? 

Typical.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Customisbetter said:


> Drak do you find you use your knees more when you walk with those? I remember trying platforms WAY back when my feet fit into girls shoes (  ) and i though my ankles would break if i didn't walk with my knees.


To be honest I don't really pay it much attention. What I do know is that I have a tendency to drag my feet every now and then, and in these shoes due to the dipped front I can't do that. So if anything it's making me walk correctly. I suppose my knees are more into the picture because of that.

Your feet fit into girl shoes? I've worn a men's 12 for as long as I can remember, except for when I was really young......then it was a men's 11 1/2


----------



## meisterjager

+






Which will probably last me a few weeks before I sell it in favour of something like a Canon 17-85 f/4-5.6, or if I'm feeling a bit flush, a Sigma 17-70 f/2.8-4.0 or a Canon 15-85 f/3.5-5.6

And one of these


----------



## Customisbetter

^Win! I've managed to keep the GlASs to a minimum with my camera stuff. I really need to get better with what i have. 

@Drak, i wear a 12-13 now but when i was 75 pounds in 6-7 grade i believe i could slip into a girls 8.


----------



## gunshow86de

gunshow86de said:


>



"Out for delivery" 

Also waiting on a set of AKG headphones and an EMG 85-X so I can finally finish the overhaul of my Roadstar (and also have something to test the Axe-FX until my custom is done). 

I'm setting myself up for a Merry Christmas. Until the new year brings its new bills. Then I'll be sad.


----------



## meisterjager

Customisbetter said:


> ^Win! I've managed to keep the GlASs to a minimum with my camera stuff. I really need to get better with what i have.
> 
> @Drak, i wear a 12-13 now but when i was 75 pounds in 6-7 grade i believe i could slip into a girls 8.


 
Fair one, man! What you currently using?

*still* waiting for that gear to come through..


----------



## gunshow86de

gunshow86de said:


>



Delivered. 

Now just 4 more hours of stupid "work" until I can open her up. Of course, I don't have a fully functioning guitar right now, so I can't play it until I get my new pickup later in the week. I guess I'll just have to sit and oggle it for a few days.


----------



## Randy

You can plug in the instrument cable and touch the end of it to your tongue or something.


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> You can plug in the instrument cable and touch the end of it to your tongue or something.





Yes, touch it to "something." 

OT: That's some serious hur whip'n' going on in your avatar Randy.


----------



## josh pelican

Fuck yeah.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

An Authentic Slayer 'Live Undead' T-shirt.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Biomega Vol 1








Sybreed - The Pulse Of Awakening


----------



## scherzo1928

and tons of hardware


----------



## josh pelican

meisterjager said:


>



Nice one. I have the 20D and I fucking love it. I just got a wicked tripod for Christmas, too!


----------



## MF_Kitten

because i'm actually waiting for TWO of them 

also, a beach towel. no pics of that though. but who the fuck cares about beach towels.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Mogwai - Mr. Beast
George Carlin - Best Of


----------



## Randy

A fucking LTD logo for my refinish project. Still.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Still waiting for my Black Sheep Wall cd...

and Primus's Antipop that my friend ordered me for Crushmus.


----------



## gunshow86de

Gator 6-space rack case w/ 2 space drawer

XOTiC Scott Henderson Cable => XOTiC cable Scott Henderson Model

I really gotta stop spending money.


----------



## Guitarman700

Dimarzio Crunchlab 7.
estimated delivery date: January 23.


----------



## Demonsev7en

an I Heart Transylvania t shirt!

Come oooon


----------



## Varcolac

One o' these.


----------



## Coalesce42

I am awaiting my Schecter Damien Elite 8 which should arrive today and be home when I get off work. I am so excited on getting an 8 string.


----------



## highlordmugfug

I am God Songs is finally here. Now just waiting for Antipop.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Antipop is a sick album. Probs their best along with Seas Of Cheese.


----------



## highlordmugfug

vampiregenocide said:


> Antipop is a sick album. Probs their best along with Seas Of Cheese.


As of now I just have Frizzle Fry and Pork Soda. I saw them live a month or two ago in Columbus, OH. 

So awesome.


----------



## SirMyghin

a Hakko 907 and some tips to go with my 900S iron on my 936 (the 900S iron is good for small guitar switches and internal wiring but not large enough to tranfer heat to cables and plugs/ends).

A sweater for my Grandma that didn't make it in time for christmas.

A 3 way switch.


----------



## aslsmm

HAHAHAHAHAHA BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!! i paid the last payment on my guerilla warhawk7 in yellow massacre fade to black finish. the mutha fuckas gonna have blackouts, 27" scale, 7 strings, k-7 neck profile, 1 (thats right one) volume knob that is coil split to switch humbuckers. SO NO TOGGLE OR BLADE SWITCH!!! what else???? O-yeah! neck through construction, basswood body (i prefer bass wood for some reason. its cheap and sounds greast to me.) and thats all. 2700 bones. not to shabby for a compleatly custom order. they even made a new finish color just for me. awe, dont i feel special. cant wait for it to get here.


----------



## vampiregenocide

highlordmugfug said:


> As of now I just have Frizzle Fry and Pork Soda. I saw them live a month or two ago in Columbus, OH.
> 
> So awesome.


 
Definitely get Seas Of Cheese, thats the definitive Primus album. So jealous you've seen them, I'm hoping the recent spurt of activity in the Primus camp may lead to them doing a gig or two here.



aslsmm said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!! i paid the last payment on my guerilla warhawk7 in yellow massacre fade to black finish. the mutha fuckas gonna have blackouts, 27" scale, 7 strings, k-7 neck profile, 1 (thats right one) volume knob that is coil split to switch humbuckers. SO NO TOGGLE OR BLADE SWITCH!!! what else???? O-yeah! neck through construction, basswood body (i prefer bass wood for some reason. its cheap and sounds greast to me.) and thats all. 2700 bones. not to shabby for a compleatly custom order. they even made a new finish color just for me. awe, dont i feel special. cant wait for it to get here.


 
Niiiice! Look forward to seeing pics of that, not many people here have tried Guerilla guitars. The only guys I know with them are the chaps in Terrorhorse.


----------



## Randy

Still waiting on a damn LTD logo.


----------



## splinter8451

Waiting for the yellow Chimp Spanner t-shirt. 

And the Journal "Bill Cosby likes Journal" t-shirt


----------



## JamesM

vampiregenocide said:


> Definitely get *Seas Of Cheese*, thats the *definitive Primus album*. So jealous you've seen them, I'm hoping the recent spurt of activity in the Primus camp may lead to them doing a gig or two here.



I completely agree.


----------



## josh pelican

These on VHS:


----------



## JPhoenix19

I'm waiting on an Air Norton 7.

.....mmmmmm, JP lead tone


----------



## Soubi7string

waiting on a trailer hitch to come in to attach to my oldsmobile so me and my band can finally have out of town shows


----------



## Empryrean




----------



## SirMyghin

^^ Mogami or Redco wire? (The redco is a great discount on for all purposes identical wire. Good capacitance readings and everything.)


----------



## Soubi7string

redco from the image url


----------



## highlordmugfug

I guess nothing now since apparently there's an issue with amazon according to my friend, but mi amigo tyler is getting this in a day or two





Which means I'm getting that to play with in a day or two. 
(and I'm planning on ordering one as well if I like it)


----------



## josh pelican

I had one and didn't care for it. I may give it another whirl since my tastes have changed, though.

I ordered two more vinyl:


----------



## highlordmugfug

josh pelican said:


> I had one and didn't care for it. I may give it another whirl since my tastes have changed, though.


I just lucked out that he ordered one before I pulled the trigger, now I get to play through my rig and see if I dig it or not, what didn't you like about it?

And now I'm waiting for a Wire Werewolves shirt.


----------



## Tree

RG1527 

Me want now...


----------



## josh pelican

highlordmugfug said:


> I just lucked out that he ordered one before I pulled the trigger, now I get to play through my rig and see if I dig it or not, what didn't you like about it?


 
It just didn't give me the fuzz I wanted.


----------



## highlordmugfug

josh pelican said:


> It just didn't give me the fuzz I wanted.


As in not enough, or just not the right 'kind'?


----------



## JamesM

Textbooks.


----------



## Lucas_061287

Nothing relevant to my guitar hobby. Rather, to my gun hobby- Daniel Defense Omega X 9.0 free float rail.


----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## JamesM

No wood Scherzo?


----------



## ittoa666

Christmas cards MAYBE with money.


----------



## Cabinet

3 Brossard guitar picks
2 are Snakewood, 1 is highly figured Abalone


----------



## MikeH

The Armada said:


> Textbooks.



+1


----------



## ralphy1976

ibanez K7 \m/\m/


----------



## ROAR

RoadRunner 6 space rack case,
MIDI 7-pin cable, MIDI-USB, rack screws.

Then...



The Armada said:


> Textbooks.


----------



## scherzo1928

The Armada said:


> No wood Scherzo?


 Nah, I'm just waiting for that thing and I'm downloading guitar rig 4.


----------



## Guitarman700

LTD Ec1000FM in Blue.
Should be here Wednesday.


----------



## ralphy1976

Guitarman700 said:


> LTD Ec1000FM in Blue.
> Should be here Wednesday.



nice choice!!!!


----------



## Cuda

I am waiting on an Agile STD 727. I'm hoping it gets here by Friday.

EDIT: Ooops, Kurt emailed my dad back but he didn't reply for a few days and they cancelled the order. Dunno, may wait and find something more local.


----------



## nojyeloot

X2N7 & D-Activator 7 Neck


----------



## meisterjager

2 Chimpspanner T shirts
A load of CDs from Basick (like..7 I think)
6 way switched, surge protected extension cable
Canon 50mm f1.8 lens

Second christmas.


----------



## josh pelican

scherzo1928 said:


>



These intrigue me greatly.

Ordered this last night:


----------



## SamSam

G system limited edition 
5 pin midi cable
Mini amp gizmo
Mogami 4 channel balanced snake
Keeley 4 knob compressor
Ernie ball 25k volume pedal
Ernie ball 250k volume pedal
A bunch of rack shit (drawer etc)
Korg pitch black + 
Lord of chaos rack leviathan

Bunch if stuff that hopefully will come soon!


----------



## SamSam

Double post


----------



## meisterjager

meisterjager said:


> 2 Chimpspanner T shirts
> A load of CDs from Basick (like..7 I think)
> 6 way switched, surge protected extension cable
> Canon 50mm f1.8 lens
> 
> Second christmas.


 
Add to that a(nother) balanced TRS cable. Didn't get anything today


----------



## scherzo1928

josh pelican said:


> These intrigue me greatly.


 
For some reason I cant get it to work with amplitube 3... works great with guitar rig 4 though...


----------



## josh pelican

There's no such thing as too much fuzz!


----------



## Bekanor

I've just gotten a bunch of strings, a new chair and a mini amp gizmo in the mail so now it's only...


----------



## highlordmugfug

What the hell, my post is gone now?


----------



## highlordmugfug

Bekanor said:


>


I have that book, it's great.

I just got my Wire Werewolves shirt in the mail, so now I'm just waiting on:

A vegan cookbook (I forget which one it is..... either Veganomicon or Vegan With A Vengeance) from mi amigo ry_z 

and

I just ordered this today


----------



## JamesM

^^Server switch.


----------



## highlordmugfug

The Armada said:


> ^^Server switch.


I thought that was last night? I just posted it a few minutes ago, and then it was gone when I refreshed. I posted it again.


----------



## JamesM

^It's been wreaking havoc all day for me. 

Rob Zombie is win, btw.


----------



## Cuda

Since I have a tracking number, its safe to say I have an Agile T7 on the way.


----------



## SirMyghin

My Rebel yells should be in early this week (I figure monday or tuesday, shipped jan 3rd). 

My grandmas sweatshirt that was supposed to be in for Christmas (still waiting).


----------



## MFB

20 rolls of Kodak Tri-X B&W film
5 packets of 25 sheets of Ilford 11x14 Glossy Paper


----------



## GATA4

Next issue of Science Frontiers Magazine to which my sister subscribed me for Chreeeeeesmis


----------



## josh pelican

Michael (Ibz_rg) is now waiting for Black Dragon Pearl tea.

I am waiting for Black Dragon Pearl tea and a Teavana Perfect TeaMaker.









Black Dragon Pearls Black Tea - Teavana


----------



## ralphy1976

my K7...still.....hurry up mr delivery man!!!


----------



## The Reverend

My January issue of Game Informer. And bills.


----------



## leandroab

Fucking snow.. 

Not in the mail, but yeah, I'm just waiting for snow...



EDIT: Just got a couple of inches last night. I'm happy.


----------



## Prydogga

leandroab said:


> Fucking
> 
> Not in the mail, but yeah,
> just got a couple of inches last night. I'm happy.



Out of context FTW.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Prydogga said:


> Out of context FTW.


----------



## JamesM

@Alex

 SOOO funny.


----------



## josh pelican

leandroab said:


> Just got a couple of inches last night. I'm happy.



I lol'd.


----------



## metalvince333

This!


----------



## anarki




----------



## ROAR

7 pin Midi cable!
Thanks to some info by other forum members
I returned my 20ft 5 pin and got ordered a 7 pin
for my Axe Fx. Stoked to get it before I head back
to college. Fuck college...


----------



## Furtive Glance

7 t-shirts!111


----------



## josh pelican

Most of the things from the mail are in!

I check the mail yesterday and found:
GST cheque for $122.50
County Medical Examiner cheque for $150.
T-shirt from Seventh Dagger (it was the wrong shirt, but they're telling me to keep and are sending me the correct one)
Police and 2 Live Crew records
R.O.T.O.R. on VHS


----------



## leandroab

josh pelican said:


> I lol'd.


----------



## Bren

a harley-davidson poster!


----------



## josh pelican

Bren said:


> a harley-davidson poster!



Best post in this entire thread.


----------



## metal_sam14




----------



## C2Aye

Tickets to see Periphery supported by TesseracT and Monuments in Glasgow!


----------



## Cuda

UPS tracking is sayin out for delivery. I hope I don't scare the poor sob when I answer the door with a camera and knife.


----------



## ralphy1976

my K7 ... stilll.....FFS!!!! how far is the UK from Austria!!!!


----------



## toiletstand

grey paf7 pick up from puerto rico. cmon cmon cmon cmon


----------



## toiletstand

its here!


----------



## MFB

My rolls of film and paper got delayed due to the foot and a half of snow  FUCK YOU SNOW!

Tomorrow...hopefully


----------



## Waelstrum

Rotor 10 string pt2: It's been sent!


----------



## Mr Violence

I can't wait to call Todd Palminteri.


----------



## MFB

Just waiting for my Fender decal since my photo supplies showed up along with my Strat's arm


----------



## Skin Coffin

this beauty, she's on her way:


----------



## RationalEntropy

A BKP Aftermath set from The Axe Palace.


----------



## WickedSymphony

x2 and a bunch of various cables


----------



## espman

Random shit from Stewmac (Ebony knobs, templates etc.)


----------



## highlordmugfug

One more book for school...


----------



## WickedSymphony

And now an Axe-Fx Ultra.


----------



## josh pelican

Exterminator II - VHS (big box)
Frogs - VHS (big box)
Sadomania - VHS
Tenebre - VHS
Visiting Hours - VHS
Xtro - VHS (big box)
Zombie 3 - Japanese VHS. Finally.

Working on Microwave Massacre big box now.


----------



## squid-boy

Orange PPC212 CB cab
Fractal Audio Axe-FX Ultra
ART SLA-2 

Aaaand that's it. However, I'm soaking myself with urine daily waiting for them.


----------



## lookralphsbak

DiMarzio PAF 7 Humbucker Pickup for 7-String Guitars Regular Black
 Dunlop Dual-Design Straplok System Regular Black
Dunlop Dual-Design Straplok System Regular chrome
Levys Leather Guitar Strap Regular 2 In
DiMarzio D-Activator Humbucker Pickup for 7-String Guitars Regular Black

And I'm waiting on a call from guitarcenter for my SKB hard/soft case for my ps8 pedalboard


----------



## ROAR

Animals As Leaders cd.
STS picks and Tab book.
And fucking college books. When will that shit end.


----------



## StupidDav

This, on vinyl


----------



## aslsmm

K7 fb from london. 700 shipped from nottingham, shit thats a better deal than i can get in the states. Comes with a prestige case too.


----------



## DaveCarter

A custom set of Picato stainless bass strings, with a tapered .145
A D'Addario 0.80 for my 7 to be tuned DDGCFAD (so Drop D1 tuning)
A set of D'Addario 10.5 gauge strings, first time trying a mid-way gauge.
Random other strings and picks, including carbon fibre Max Grip Jazz IIIs


----------



## I AM THE OCEAN

Hello, djent!
Finally getting rid of my EMG 808's.


----------



## MFB

Woot woot!

Fender logo showed up and it fits perfectly on the headstock, now I've just got to actually put it on there


----------



## ROAR

Where the fuck is my Scale The Summit tab book and picks?!?!?


----------



## METAL_ZONE




----------



## leandroab

Ibanez SR505


----------



## Cabinet

Over one month of waiting and still no Brossard picks :/


----------



## Razzy

Should be here by Wednesday.


----------



## josh pelican

Leandro, don't you already have the bass?



Razzy said:


> Should be here by Wednesday.



I could have sold you mine.


----------



## highlordmugfug

^ and ^^
Sexy, sexy, sexy.


----------



## Razzy

josh pelican said:


> Leandro, don't you already have the bass?
> 
> 
> 
> I could have sold you mine.



Isn't yours the old basswood one though?


----------



## josh pelican

Nah, I'm pretty sure it's ash body and spalted maple top.

With an Audere 4-band preamp.


----------



## evancontinent

string tree


----------



## Treeunit212




----------



## Fred

These two should be arriving in the next week... First time I've wholeheartedly lost to my GAS in a while!









Ibanez USRG-10 and BKP VHII neck... Too excited. There will be a NGD, have no fear.


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan

Just ordered a Septor 828 in the natural finish, I don't want to wait I WANT IT NOW!!


----------



## CloudAC

[Black, White, Blue and Neon Green]






One can only imagine what on earth for


----------



## ralphy1976

mouth piece 4C yamaha for sax
cork for sax neck
mute for sax


----------



## meisterjager

Saxomophone...




Saxomophone...


----------



## kmanick

BK Rebel Yell bridge for my BRJ.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Coming Thursday... damned snow


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan

Jstring said:


> Coming Thursday... damned snow



I love my Hellraiser, you're gonna have a good Thursday man


----------



## scherzo1928

Crowning files:








evancontinent said:


> string tree


 
strings dont grow on trees...


----------



## josh pelican

Huge Last House on the Left poster.
Three on a Meathook (VHS)


----------



## highlordmugfug

This shirt.


----------



## ayambakar

I am waiting for:











these babies.

But I'm kinda worried...  Are they gonna deliver? How trusted is Scale The Summit's merch shop? Opinions or experiences, anybody?


----------



## josh pelican




----------



## josh pelican

Just ordered myself a Flip Ultra HD 8 GB so I can record some bass covers.


----------



## highlordmugfug

I'm currently searching for my next thing to be waiting for in the mail.


----------



## Guitarman700

A guitar. Pics and stuff when it comes. Probably.


----------



## josh pelican

I'm now waiting for some mail order tail. It's being shipped Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

and an Invisible Shield for it.

Also, this:


----------



## Bekanor

To escape useless wireless networking.


----------



## josh pelican

My girlfriend just ordered me a pair of Locs. If you're a real OG, you know what they are.








Bekanor said:


> To escape useless wireless networking.



I might have to look into this... Wireless sucks.


----------



## Bekanor

josh pelican said:


> My girlfriend just ordered me a pair of Locs. If you're a real OG, you know what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to look into this... Wireless sucks.



Yes it certainly does.


I just hope these work, this building was built on the shonky so I wouldn't be surprised if the wiring in my room is in a completely different circuit to the wiring 2 rooms over where the router is.


----------



## Soubi7string

waiting for THIS


----------



## josh pelican

highlordmugfug is gonna be pissed.


----------



## liamh

Just bought this sweater...Swag for days.


----------



## steve1

GR-33 and gk2a came today, but i missed delivery for line 6 studio gx. i hate missing deliveries dammit!


----------



## meisterjager

For forearms like Hercules.


----------



## toiletstand

guitar body from 7 strings of hate. Will put up pics when it gets here


----------



## Mettle209

Just ordered an Exotic BB Preamp pedal from Proguitarshop.com. When it gets here, I am going to have a little fun A/Bing it against my Fulltone OCD Vr. 4. Yes, I know they are two different flavors and they are good at what they do.


----------



## Empryrean

Fretwire from Lmii


----------



## Furtive Glance

Ordered my first (*GASP) mp3 player... ever. Yes. That's right.

It's a Cowon S9 32GB. I'm pretty stoked, but it's back-ordered. Blegh.


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## ROAR




----------



## MFB

^ Very nice man  I was tempted to go to the SSTB Neverender, but I'm more about all their other albums so it wouldn't be worth it for me


----------



## ROAR

I've got everything except that album on CD hahah.
I skipped Pre-Ordering BoO, Human Abstract, and Scale the Summit to get this.
So now I'm saving for those. 
But Coheed is my favorite band of all time so it was worth every penny.
Especially since I got it first day and now it's $10 more.


----------



## MFB

I was like that with their YoBR album since I knew it was going to be the last of the current story-arc so I wanted to get the whole shabang, and so I ordered the one that came with the book and the deluxe disc and behind-the-scenes footage.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i have a POD HD500 on the way. that + Red Wire Impulses Mesa v30 impulses will be sexual!


----------



## morbider

Dimarzio Crunch Lab and Liquifire for my RGA Prestige


----------



## MF_Kitten

OH GOD OH GOD IT'S ARRIVED, I CAN PICK IT UP AFTER SCHOOL SWEET JESUS


----------



## leandroab

.130 bass string. Because I cut mine too short.



I'm fucking retarded.


----------



## Variant

This... Ordered... Waiting...


----------



## ZEBOV

This is on backorder for me.





However, I already have this.


----------



## gunshow86de

A head and a cab. I'm not saying what they are until I get them. Deal with it.


----------



## Matti_Ice

Scooby Doo Curse of the Lake Monster, new Mortal Kombat special edition, Duke Nukem Balls of Steel Edition, and Harry Potter Death Hallows part 1


----------



## gunshow86de

Analog Man modded Boss SD-1-808: Silver mod with symmetric clipping


----------



## ZEBOV

Liquid ass.
Funny Pranks with Liquid ASS.


----------



## TomParenteau

QUOTE=meisterjager;2356683]

For forearms like Hercules.[/QUOTE]

Is that like the old DynaBee?


----------



## TomParenteau

Steering rack & lower ball joints for Mk1 Ford Fiesta. Coolant hoses for '75 Datsun Longbed.


----------



## Duckykong

soliloquy said:


>




Dexter for the fukin win!


I'm awaiting a gift from the Fractal Gods.


----------



## -42-

I am awaiting several letters of acceptance.

EDIT: To universities that is.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Anything that isn't a bill.


----------



## Tree

New amp head and footswitch 

They shall arrive on Tuesday


----------



## MetalGravy

Furman SPB-8C


----------



## Varcolac

A cello.


----------



## XEN

Schecter ATX C-8 in Aged White, from drum city/guitar land, and a Jerry Cantrell signature wah from musiciansfriend


----------



## Despised_0515

Way too many things 
Waiting on one or two items in the mail makes the days feel dreadfully long but waiting on the variety of things I'm currently expecting has dragged me into broken-time-machine-warp-sloth speed.

Never again.


----------



## Guitarman700

This;




And some assorted strings.


----------



## 4815162342

Agile Septor 828. I can't wait to get my two string guitar


----------



## leandroab

My driver's license


----------



## ZEBOV

I just got the Liquid Ass. This stuff smells fucking EVIL! This is the smell of Satan's turds!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Pantera tee, Pantera mug, Hour of Penance tee.


----------



## Demiurge

Used some work-bonus money to shop online. Unfortunately, my bank, in some podunk anti-fraud countermeasure, is restricting out-of-state card purchases; fortunately, Guitar Fetish is 2 towns over. GFS is having a pretty big sale on B-Stock guitars, so I snagged this for $115 last night with a chip on the headstock- should be in by tomorrow:


----------



## matthewm94

Im currently waiting for my first 7 string, an Ibanez RG7321 + Dimarzio Cliplock strap
I CAN'T WAIT!!

Sucks though cause I need to drive to the border to pick it up


----------



## CooleyJr

Tax refund. Once that arrives, I will be able to order my Agile Pendulum Pro Dual 82725! Then I can post in this thread again.


----------



## SirMyghin

12 sets of strings, 6 10-46 (for my 6s), 6 9-42 and 6 loose .056 for my upcoming 7. All EB coated.


----------



## Skyblue

Letters from the army, sadly >.>


----------



## Opeth666

nothing for guitar but I did just buy some new Kelme Master White Serana TRX cleats. and won a 1998 black DC United home jersey on the evilbay


----------



## 4815162342

4815162342 said:


> Agile Septor 828. I can't wait to get my two string guitar



After a horrible experience with Rondo Music and this guitar, I'm now waiting on a Schecter C-8 Blackjack from DCGL.


----------



## Murmel

ZEBOV said:


> I just got the Liquid Ass. This stuff smells fucking EVIL! This is the smell of Satan's turds!



I'd kill to get some of that here in Sweden


----------



## malufet

3 inch dimarzio cliplock.


----------



## simulclass83

7620


----------



## CooleyJr




----------



## leandroab

Safety goggles


----------



## josh pelican

Custom tunnels from Billi at Blackheartorganics.
Custom plugs from Billi at Blackheartorganics.
Custom tunnels from Aesthetics Body Mod for my scrotum.
Hole'y Butter from BodyArtForms.
Fuck on the Beach - Fastcore on the Beach 7"
Dropdead Discography LP
Thousandswilldie - 2007 Demo (CD)
Thousandswilldie - A Carcass is Only Dead Once 7"

Recently I received a swamp ash telecaster body, a Wilkinson staggered bridge, and Class of Nuke 'Em High Part II: Subhumanoid Meltdown.

What's up?


----------



## highlordmugfug

Ffffffffff

Well, I'm not waiting anymore since it came in today... but




Fuck yeah. 

I just got a black one for now.


----------



## Threex4

Dimarzio Cruiser neck and Air Norton S. Already received my Crunch Lab


----------



## SirMyghin

12 packs of strings
a pickguard
a bunch of goodies from Redco
lots of velcro
a copy of The Crippled God

wow I have a lot fo mail right now


----------



## Furtive Glance

Headphone amp! Woot!


----------



## ittoa666

josh pelican said:


> Custom tunnels from Aesthetics Body Mod for my scrotum.


----------



## Mettle209

I just purchased 2 Lute Hole 4' Soundhole Cover for my Pre-ES Taylor 910 CE & 710 CE acoustic electric guitars. I hope it will help me control feedback and allow me to use the mic much more. 

Buy Lute Hole 4" Soundhole Cover for Feedback Control | Sound Hole Covers | Musician's Friend


----------



## MFB

STILL waiting on my motherfucking LEGO Tie Fighter set! 8 FUCKING DAYS YOU PRICK, AND I PAID YOU WITHIN THE FUCKING _HOUR_. How the flying FUCK did this guy get to 116 feedback?

EDIT : Well-played UPS, well-played. You probably watched me type this message than smugly walked to the door to make me look like a fool.


----------



## El Caco

Edelbrock performer carb.


----------



## tacotiklah

Money in some form. Whether or not I'll actually get any remains to be seen.


----------



## ayambakar

This: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=260750967973

RG7620(VK?) coming in Monday. Can't wait  as this is my first Ibanez and first seven ever.


----------



## Crunchy

Planet waves circuit breaker cable
Planet waves locking strap
jim dunlop jazz III picks and a schecter damien elite 8


----------



## josh pelican

A good year supply of tea.


----------



## youheardme

SKB Softshell V case


----------



## josh pelican

Tyler, The Creator - Goblin 2xLP (Pre-Order).

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Vidge

wanting to learn piano, ordered a cheap keyboard that got some decent ratings.


----------



## espman

A badass figured maple top


----------



## UnderTheSign

The Simon Necronomicon.


----------



## scherzo1928

espman said:


> A badass figured maple top


same here.


----------



## Bekanor

Can't wait!


----------



## espman

scherzo1928 said:


> same here.


 Gonna guess from Oregon Wild Wood?


----------



## scherzo1928

espman said:


> Gonna guess from Oregon Wild Wood?


 
nah, from the only person in mexico that seems to sell figured maple... well not anymore since I bought his only set.


----------



## Guitarman700

A set of pickups. Duncan Custom and jazz, to be precise.


----------



## caparison_x




----------



## Daemoniac

A pair of these (and a brown leather jacket);


----------



## ry_z

hurry up, mail


----------



## PyramidSmasher

a misery signals shirt Ive already owned, but was destroyed by a pen.


----------



## crush_taylor

a 3ch dual rectum-frier. it was supposed to be here a few days ago... the wait is agonizing...


----------



## Mordacain

Some mic stands, clips, banjo strings, some different git strings, an Axiom mini-midi controller, some more string-swing hangers and some other miscellaneous crap.


----------



## Mordacain

crush_taylor said:


> a 3ch dual rectum-frier. it was supposed to be here a few days ago... the wait is agonizing...



That's an awesome thing to be waiting for though. Enjoy!


----------



## sk3ks1s

Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 wide angle lens.
Battery pack for Nikon D7000
Black Rapid RS-4 camera strap.


----------



## Bigfan

This: 







I desperately needed a new electronic kit.


----------



## SpottedBeaver

caparison_x said:


>


 
I expect a full review on this when you receive it.


----------



## Despised_0515

BKP Painkiller.


----------



## Jontain

Ok so i am waiting on some crash bobbins for my new motorbike, for those who dont know they are like big bungs for the side of the bike so that if it is dropped the engine/frame are kept out of harms way.

Now what are the chances of my bike getting knocked over between now and getting the bobbins .....


----------



## josh pelican

Exhumed "Gore Metal" shirt.


----------



## spattergrind

Getting this tomorrow!




Stoked cuz I need it for school and I can mess around with electronic music and use it for recordings if I need to.
Just all around fun.


----------



## MFB

Collector's Edition of "Tron : Legacy" which includes 5-discs and a replica Light Disc



Then after that, it'll be my Kollector's Edition of MK9


----------



## Chiba666

Ibby 7321 off evilbay
Meshuggah - Alive T-shirt

Various bits of stuff for wifes bday


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles




----------



## Metalus

BKP Aftermath and Cold Sweat for my JP7


----------



## myampslouder

Agile septor pro 727


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I _was_ waiting for my tax returns, but my second of two cheques arrived in the mail today


----------



## gunshow86de

Strictly 7 Custom Cobra (hurry up FedEx man!!!!!! )


----------



## Guitarman700

Some DVD's. (Not THOSE kind of DVD's)


----------



## Empryrean

Blackout preamp, its gonna be miraculous


----------



## Curt

Well, in a week or so i'm ordering a Roadster head, and a Stiletto 4x12.

So i'm not waiting for it atm, really... but i'm ready to get it hooked up and crank it already.


----------



## josh pelican

Motherfucking telecaster neck! Aged satin and vintage tint polyurethane finish!

There should be areas of finish wear and such.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Curt said:


> Well, in a week or so i'm ordering a Roadster head, and a Stiletto 4x12.
> 
> So i'm not waiting for it atm, really... but i'm ready to get it hooked up and crank it already.


Same boat here, in about a week (when I finish paying it off), I'll be waiting for one of these.


----------



## josh pelican

Now I'm waiting for aged telecaster tuning keys!


----------



## Guitarman700

Said the shotgun to the head by Saul Williams
Clannad after story box set
Inception Bluray
Thus spoke zarathustra library binding edition
Evangelion 2.22
Motorola S305 Bluetooth Stereo headphones


----------



## littlephil

RMC Wizard Wah and a BB Preamp


----------



## Jay Jay

A copy of "The Hidden Words" by FellSilent. I decided to get one because they were only 10 bucks, and the data side of the disc is fucking BLACK! And for a lyrics booklet, haha. Good deal in my opinion. I haven't gotten a tracking number or shipping confirmation of anything though, kinda pissed, haha


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## USMarine75

The pedal that goes with my restock Bogner Alchemist head that I bought off MF for $400!


----------



## Hallic

The arusha accord Collecters CD+ Tee combo


----------



## josh pelican

Hallic said:


> The arusha accord Collecters CD+ Tee combo



Why do the designs go different ways?


----------



## JPhoenix19

Carvin 7. 

We we we we we so excited!


----------



## Hallic

josh pelican said:


> Why do the designs go different ways?



didn't really notice it. Thanks for pointing out. maybe it's a karma thing?
i don't really know.


----------



## Necrophagist777

pretty lights!


----------



## josh pelican

Aborted "Engineering the Dead" shirt! You don't see much of these around!


----------



## Cabinet

An Axe-FX
YEAHHHHH


----------



## highlordmugfug

The actual amp that's in that picture.


Thursday needs to get its ass here.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i cant wait


----------



## highlordmugfug

highlordmugfug said:


> The actual amp that's in that picture.
> 
> 
> Thursday needs to get its ass here.





Thrashmanzac said:


> i cant wait



These posts in succession...


Fuck yeah.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

if only one of us had both....


----------



## highlordmugfug

Even though I just sold mine, I'll be getting another Earthbound Audio Supercollider at some point, but if you're dead set on one of us having both...

Yours would be easier to ship to me 


If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for the hyperfuzz?


----------



## Thrashmanzac

no chance mate, how about you send me yours 
i paid 110aud for it so im pretty happy


----------



## Captain Axx

should come in the next day, 

also, 

stratovarius' new album elysium


----------



## Mordacain

Graphtech PRS saddles for my new-old PRS SE EG

String Swings for Violin and Banjo and the music room shall be complete (for now anyway).


----------



## gunshow86de

Captain Axx said:


> should come in the next day,



I can't, for the life of me, understand why someone from Portsmouth is ordering a Byron Leftwich jersey. I'm pretty sure Byron Leftwich's mom doesn't own a Byron Leftwich jersey.


----------



## USMarine75

Waiting on some bondage furniture from Eros Boutique...


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## scherzo1928

Bunch of low B nylon strings.


----------



## Tree

A very bad monkey


----------



## Double A

I am waiting on a Kindle. Yeah, totally bad ass.


----------



## teqnick




----------



## metal_sam14




----------



## mayx

i'm waiting for the epic awesomeness of:









and


----------



## UnderTheSign

My woooooods!


----------



## SirMyghin

12 Redco knockoff of switchcraft right angle plugs


----------



## snowblind56

I'm waiting for a PRS Standard 24, a PRS CE24, and some BKP Rebel Yells...


----------



## ROAR

Fuck Mayx.


Im waiting for my periphery vinyl :/


----------



## MrMcSick

I've been waiting forever for a 4558 chip, socket and 2 resistors to convert my TS9dx over to 808 spec. Ordered them on April 4th and did not hear anything until April 17th when i got another email that said they were just shipped USPS. Damn dude, come on now. I almost forget about these parts lol. This was from Effects Connection.com


----------



## MFB

Supra Wraps in black


----------



## Baco

Guerilla 7 string


----------



## nojyeloot

View attachment 20053


----------



## mikernaut

I just got this in my mailbox.


----------



## FoxZero

Smith and Wesson .44 Magnum on route to my FFL holder
Smith & Wesson, 629-1, .44 Mag, 6" : Revolvers at GunBroker.com

Also I was just at the UPS shipping back one of my Mortal Kombat Kollector Editions. I got so excited for the game I accidentally ordered two copies.


----------



## gunshow86de

Pedaltrain PT-2
Buttload of new pedals
And the "amp" for the pedals


----------



## Quantumface

new computer. Intel i7 processor, 8 gigs of ram. Dank.


----------



## FoxZero

Quantumface said:


> new computer. Intel i7 processor, 8 gigs of ram. Dank.



Corsair Dominator? So fast! I want another 6gb at some point.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

As of the end of this week, _MY DEGREE!!!!!!!!_

I so excited. I I I so excited.


----------



## metalheadblues

Quantumface said:


> new computer. Intel i7 processor, 8 gigs of ram. Dank.



I WANT DANK..


----------



## nojyeloot

nojyeloot said:


> View attachment 20053



And this too


----------



## highlordmugfug

Ibanez AX7521
Ibanez RG7421
Dimarzio tonezone 7

EDIT: Oh and it'll all be here tomorrow.


----------



## Cabinet

Axe FX II
They automatically upgraded me from the Standard waiting list to the II. It should be here next month.


----------



## nojyeloot

1 of these





1 of these (thanks Mountainjam )





1 pack of 12 of these





3 packs of these


----------



## TheSilentWater




----------



## espman

A pair of these:


----------



## Rook

This






And some of these


----------



## scherzo1928

Ghost saddles and preamp!!


----------



## JP Universe

AxeFX Ultra! cant wait!!!!!


----------



## Rook

JP Universe said:


> AxeFX Ultra! cant wait!!!!!



You sure it's an ultra this time?


----------



## JP Universe

hahahaha yep! Live and learn!


----------



## veshly

Only motorcycle related stuff really... 






















I'd have a headlight coming in too but I'm having a hell of a time deciding between a single 7'' or two 5'' lights side by side.


----------



## Cyntex

^That are some wicked boots.


I was waiting for these to arrive today:


----------



## Mordacain

Currently awaiting my first Warmoth neck. A compound radius modern construction with jumbos!


----------



## liamh

ST Dupont Ellipsis with 18k nib, ordered it when I was in paris a few weeks ago and its now on its way. A little present for myself


----------



## kung_fu

Just got my tickets to the Return to Forever iv concert in Toronto


----------



## JamesM

BKP Holy Diver.


----------



## MFB

My "Associates of Arts" degree


----------



## Pedrojoca

2 6" KRK Rokits
1 Elixir Cable
2 TRS Cables
2 [Free] Acoustic Isolation Pads (for monitors)


----------



## 5656130

A nice derby hat, fake facial hair, and spirit gum. Don't ask.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

This guy:






And my Deconstruction/Ghost preorder - they said it shipped out yesterday


----------



## Spence

Deconstruction & ghost
Licenesed floyd for my fretless guitar project
Couple of random freebies that i have forgotten what they actually are


----------



## Asrial

My 10 CDs, amongst those are the Deconstruction preorder. OHGODJUSTCOMENOW


----------



## Guitarman700

A whole crapload of DVD's that if listed here would out me as a TOTAL NERD ZOMG.
Oh, and The Devy ultimate preorder package. 
And an Ipad 2.


----------



## nojyeloot

x 2


----------



## leandroab

Rock in Rio tickets.

In fact, I think they already arrived... gotta check that...


----------



## 5656130

A kilt and the new IWABO cd


----------



## Cabinet

The best guitar picks in the world


----------



## Curt

Dimarzio Crunch Lab 7/Air Norton 7 set(Not the biggest fan of the Liquifire, I still prefer the AN)

And MAYBE in a couple of weeks, i'll be ordering a set of Nailbomb 7's with the brushed nickel cover, seen some pics of them on decibelguitars.com and love the way they look, and the nailbombs are by far my favorite of all the BKP contemporary line(granted i've only played the nailbombs, miracle mans, and war pigs)


----------



## Prydogga




----------



## highlordmugfug

Black Cassette by Wreck and Reference

The CD version.

My cassette copy got here today.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

custom blackarts toneworks pharoah pedal


----------



## gunshow86de

So many CD's;

Toxic Holocaust - _Conjure and Command _(pre-order with shirt)
Fleshgod Apocalypse - _Agony
_Wintersun - _Wintersun_ (misplaced my old copy  )
Dysrhythmia - _Barriers and Passages
_Dysrhythmia - _Psychic Maps
_Rosetta - _A Determinism of Morality_
Mouth Of The Architect - _The Violence Beneath_
Mouth of the Architect - _The Ties That Blind_
Mouth of the Architect - _Quietly_
Sleep Makes Waves - _.....and so we destroyed everything



_Oh yeah, and a dozen Fred Kelly Bumblebee Jazz picks.


----------



## nojyeloot

Still waiting on this one...


----------



## USMarine75

Been waiting for over a year... keeps getting backordered from factory...


----------



## Cabinet

The best guitar picks in the world came today


----------



## abswisher

MXR 10 Band EQ!


----------



## USMarine75

Cabinet said:


> The best guitar picks in the world came today


 
I assume you mean these?


----------



## MFB

Hell no, those are Claytons!



Spoiler



I actually like one style on Clayton picks, I just needed to make the joke


----------



## Fred the Shred

A couple Jaden Rose axes, one from Jaden and another from a trade at ss.org.


----------



## Cabinet

USMarine75 said:


> I assume you mean these?








Nah, these. In 1.07 mm


----------



## MFB

My new In Flames shirt from the deluxe edition of "Sounds of a Playground Fading"

CMDistro is taking fucking FOREVER


----------



## -42-

Paycheck.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Two Contortionist shirts.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs

A few shirts:
Beastie Boys T-Shirt
Protest The Hero T-Shirt
The Red Chord T-Shirt
Whitechapel Sweatshirt
Nile Long Sleeve
Mars Volta T-Shirt
The Faceless T-Shirt


----------



## Guitarman700

I splurged on Amazon's recent anime sale, too many to list.
Blu-ray/DVD combo packs FTW.

<NERD


----------



## Fred the Shred

Fred the Shred said:


> A couple Jaden Rose axes, one from Jaden and another from a trade at ss.org.



Make that one Jaden Rose axe.


----------



## Guitarman700

Fred the Shred said:


> Make that one Jaden Rose axe.



We demand pics.


----------



## Fred the Shred

You know the other one already - it's my second 8-string, which got itself a Tusq XL nut (the first 8-string one ever, I think), and a 6-way switch, by Dan Spitz's suggestion.


----------



## MFB

Damn man, I have enough trouble with a 5-way switch, a 6 way would kill me  I probably would've done two 3-ways to be honest.


----------



## Joe McQuay

Replacement components for my Steiny's headpiece. Gibson's getting their sweet ol' time receiving them here.


----------



## Baco

An ESP Snakebyte and an ESP Eclipse-I FT Silverburst

And a couple of USA G&L and Guerilla guitars for my shop


----------



## Bekanor

Game of thrones boxed set + dance with dragons from Amazon. Should be about a week, then look out toilet.


----------



## xtothx




----------



## Prydogga

All my stuff from my last shopping splurge has come in, so I'm starting againg... It's a bit worrying, but I do need some new clothes.

















Not sure if I posted, but still waiting on:





And seeing as Basick's international merch all got torched in the riots, it'll likely either result in a long wait or a refund.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## gunshow86de

Three Henry Rollins books;

_A Preferred Blur: Reflections, Insepections, and Travel in All Directions

Dull Roar: What I did on My Summer Deracination

Roomitarian_

Huge fan of Henry's writing (well everything he does, total man crush ). 

My Preorders for Mastodon, Textures and Opeth (don't think those count just yet though )

Ulcerate - _Destroyers of All_


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mastodon - Call of the Mastodon
Giant Squid - Metridium Fields
Devin Townsend - Deconstruction


----------



## JeffFromMtl

MONEY!

and as soon as I get that money, I'll be sending it right back out so I can start waiting for a 1975 Sunn Model T.


----------



## MFB

I got my In Flames shirt in the mail, and DAMN! ...I look good in it


----------



## Fiction

Superior Drummer 2.. Its been 2 weeks gah.

Can anyone explain if;

Processed Through Sort Facility August 02, 2011, 6:40 pm ISC MIAMI FL (USPS) 



Means its been actually posted out, or has it been sitting there for a week?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## Baco

ESP Eclipse-I Full Thickness SilverBurst


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Baco said:


> ESP Eclipse-I Full Thickness SilverBurst



That is a seriously nice guitar. The only ESP Eclipse I've really liked


----------



## Baco

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That is a seriously nice guitar. The only ESP Eclipse I've really liked



Thanks! Should be here tomorrow, very much looking forward to this one!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Baco said:


> Thanks! Should be here tomorrow, very much looking forward to this one!



Woah and it's LP thick? If that has a maple top then that just polysaturated win


----------



## metal_sam14

Those, and a case for my iPad 2


----------



## The Somberlain

Just got my first college textbooks!

Isaac Newton's Principia Mathematica
Two Thomas Kuhn books
Something on the scientific revolution focusing on Copernicus, Galileo, and Newton

On another note, the I ordered the two new Boris albums and they're at the record store now.


----------



## Baco

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Woah and it's LP thick? If that has a maple top then that just polysaturated win



That's indeed a full thickness Eclipse which means LP thick. And yes, it's a mahogany body with a maple top


----------



## gunshow86de

All it took was a broken jack, but I'm finally getting around to pimping out the RG560 (the orange bastard).

Currently waiting on;

Dimarzio Air Norton S Neck
Dimarzio SDS-1 DP111SP Reverse wound Middle
Dimarzio 5-way
Dimarzio pot
new jack (Proline?)

Floyd Upgrades:
Brass block, noiseless springs, trem-stopper


Also a textbook (I'm a student again )

Also a few books for leisure;

Dark Ages America: The Final Phase of Empire - Morris Berman
The Rebel: An Essay on Man in Revolt - Camus
The Plague, The Fall, Exile and the Kingdom, and Selected Essays - Camus


----------



## Powermetalbass

Waiting on my RD707 Bass. I can see it has tracked to my city, but seems to be stuck in limbo currently.


----------



## SymmetricScars

A BKP Aftermath, courtesy of Nick


----------



## Bekanor

Dimarzio BC-2 for my strat.


----------



## UnderTheSign

My new all-inclusive toolbox.


----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## JPMike

A set of 7 Burnt Chrome Painkillers.


----------



## SirMyghin

Strymon Bluesky
Moneys/Tremol-no
Humbucker control pot and peripherials.


----------



## Djent

My bricked iPod


----------



## idunno

SirMyghin said:


> Strymon Bluesky
> Moneys/Tremol-no
> Humbucker control pot and peripherials.


 I got a blue sky and its badass!!

Im waiting for a set of 8 tuners for a mandoin I made. Cant finish it with out the tuners...been watin a week and a half!


----------



## MikeH




----------



## SenorDingDong

Stephen King Dark Tower 1-4 
2011 Writers Market Deluxe
Real Mass weight gainer (vanilla )


----------



## avenger

Poultrygeist: 3 Disc Collectors Edition!


----------



## dan0151

Trem arm and new knobs for my 7620 and Scale the summit collective cd and tab book..
well knobs and cd now


----------



## Jakke

Vader's latest + Vader Tee + Vader poster


Vader, yeah


----------



## nojyeloot

This, *For* the Axe FX II (see my sig):


----------



## Shogun

dream theater - a dramatic turn of events special edition 
opeth - damnation
2 college textbooks about nanotechnology


----------



## USMarine75

IK Multimedia Stealthborard for Amplitube. It's been over a year... still waiting Musicians Friend.


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm waiting for my Speed Reading textbook. Oh and my $2k government grant since my appeal was approved.


----------



## JPhoenix19

I'm waiting for a BTBAM shirt and a case for my Carvin DC747.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

The Devin Townsend acoustic CD (I feel like it should have arrived by now  ) and Edguy's Age Of The Joker 2CD deluxe digipak.


----------



## Mordacain

Eagerly awaiting my POD HD500 (gotta love Labor Day sales)


----------



## vampiregenocide

Primus - Green Naugahyde
Seether - Holding Onto Strings Better Left To Fray
Devin Townsend - Ghost
Mastodon - The Hunter


----------



## jkguitar

Agile Interceptor 727, as of right now  SUPER STOKED!
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...53-agile-interceptor-27-bolt-black-flame.html


----------



## ittoa666

Should all be here today.


----------



## decypher

Not sure when they are supposed to be shipped

*




*
I had no idea how hard it is to find a powerbar that has some style. *





*Best mouse. Ever.*



*


----------



## ry_z

A refill:





And a few miscellaneous things:


----------



## Sephael

Green Rhino, DD7, cheap 1x12, mxr 10 band, dark terror, opeth tickets (x3 dates), tremel-no, half dozen or so cables, a studio rack, power conditioner, 21 year bourbon and a few other things. lol love student loan disbursement date.


----------



## Jakke

Because of a bet with daemon barbeque, I'll be keenly awaiting a beer ten years from now


----------



## Rook

Axe FX Ultra and Mayones Regius!!!!


----------



## themike

waiting on my Steel Panther tickets haha


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

Fun111 said:


> Axe FX Ultra and Mayones Regius!!!!


 
Envy. 

Pics when they arrive!


----------



## Bigfan

A bunch of albums:

Tesseract - One
TDTE -Danza III
Septic Flesh - The Great Mass
Fleshgod Apocalypse -Agony
Shining - Blackjazz
Unexpect - In A Flesh Aquarium

Fuck Yeah.


----------



## Rook

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Envy.
> 
> Pics when they arrive!



Oh you know it.

Axe should arrive tomorrow, but I know that's not what you want pics of, lol.


Clips will also ensue.


----------



## scherzo1928

let's see, some koa some ebony some more wood, a tonezone, an air norton, pots, knobs, tuners, truss rod and some other parts.


----------



## Bigfan

scherzo1928 said:


> let's see, some koa some ebony some more wood, a tonezone, an air norton, pots, knobs, tuners, truss rod and some other parts.



A... guitar?


----------



## Cabinet

A Rainbow Dash t shirt





SO EXCITED


----------



## Pikka Bird

An RG1527.


----------



## Sea




----------



## wlfers

vader 2x12... next monday. help.


----------



## Ralyks

A Tesseract tee, a Dead Letter Circus tee, and the Periphery Fibonacci tee.


----------



## Dvaienat

D'addario XL 13-62 Baritone Light strings and Jim Dunlop Tortex Sharp .88mm picks, I'm experimenting with lighter gauges.


----------



## GhostsofAcid

Pod hd500, parts for a new comp I'm building. I was hoping it'd all get here today so I could build the machine this weekend... but no dice.


----------



## JosephAOI

New bridge saddle for my newly repainted Ibanez GRGA32T. Haven't played that guitar in a couple months now.


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm waiting for my new laptop charger tips (for my targus universal laptop charger), my new dunlop chrome slide, my guitar pick and slide holder that clips to microphone stands, and my order from a certain 18yr+ store.


----------



## Winspear

-The York Fitness weight-belt that I ordered over a month ago. They emailed me saying it wouldn't be in stock until the 17th...fair enough. But they didn't get a shipment that date apparently. Funny thing is I ordered it from the actual York website intending to avoid this exact problem. Brilliant!

-BTBAM hoodie ordered over 2 weeks ago

-Textures preorder which was released yesterday, apparently takes 3-4 days to ship and still hasn't been dispatched.

Not my month, apparently.


----------



## JPMike

Washburn WM526 and after my Suhr is shipped, a BRJ Jekyll 624. 

Plus, a Red Seas Fire T-Shirt!!


----------



## Rook

And some Schaller locking machine heads for my Mayo, I just can't stick Sperzel.


----------



## blister7321

this Rock and Roll T Shirts : Band Tee Shirts : Punk Shirts : Rock Clothes : Rock Vintage T Shirts : Punk Clothing : Band Hoodies : Classic Rock T Shirts : Music Memorabilia
and this
Rock and Roll T Shirts : Band Tee Shirts : Punk Shirts : Rock Clothes : Rock Vintage T Shirts : Punk Clothing : Band Hoodies : Classic Rock T Shirts : Music Memorabilia


----------



## Murdstone

_Introductory Mycology_ by Constantine John Alexopoulos
_Modern Quantum Chemistry: Introduction to Advanced Electronic Structure Theory_ by Attila Szabo, Neil S. Ostlund


----------



## tacotiklah

My next installment of cash from the college.


----------



## DaveCarter

Fun111 said:


> And some Schaller locking machine heads for my Mayo, I just can't stick Sperzel.



Word. I tried Sperzels on my RG7321, not a fan. I have some Schallers on the way for my Epi Les Paul, along with a Tusq XL nut, Switchcraft guts and Bare Knuckle nailbombs


----------



## chimp_spanner

A POD HD Pro. And a pack of strings. Standard *sips tea*


----------



## ZXIIIT

2 new masks that cover my whole head, since my hair is growing back out and looks dorky...


----------



## tacotiklah

$4,727. From uncle sam to help me buy a new car. I'm thinkin' either a truck or an SUV. Probably the truck due to it having better gas mileage.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

Preordered the upcoming Sonata Arctica live DVD/CD!! Won't be delivered until ~11/15 though; sadface.


----------



## SenorDingDong

About fifty books (literally)

Laser printer, ink, case for my new laptop.


----------



## F0rte

27 Inch LCD MMonitor w/ 2 HDMI cables.
Axe Fx II arriving Friday.
2 Focal 8 inch studio reference monitors
Logic Studio 9
Superior Drummer
Rack
Power Conditioner
K 240 MK II Tracking Headphones
66 Key MIDI Controller/keyboard

Pain in the ass to wait for...


----------



## Ralyks

"High Fidelity" by Nick Hornby. Got the DVD in the mail today, but still want to read the book, because, well, I'm pretty much Rob Gordon.


----------



## jordanky

Does FedEx count?


----------



## Thrashmanzac

sleep's holy mountain on vinyl


----------



## x360rampagex

I'm waiting for:

After The Burial CD
American History X DVD


----------



## MFB

Copy of "Cat's Cradle" and "Sirens of Titan"


----------



## Bekanor




----------



## dantel666

vildhjarta pre-order bundle. so stoked for this album!


----------



## scherzo1928

tonezone, true velvet middle, air norton, hipshot locking tuners, 5 way switch, pots, knobs, ferrules, retainer bar and some files!

koa, ebony, ash and granadillo are still not here btw


----------



## Valennic

My Kona coffee. Ordered that shit a week ago and its STILL not here -_-


----------



## Chris Migdalski

AGGG 6 months on a RAN invader 8 string V.....going nuts every time I hear a big truck outside I run to the window like a dog looking out and its usually the garbage truck or something else...damn long wait


----------



## Jakke

Chris Migdalski said:


> AGGG 6 months on a RAN invader 8 string V.....going nuts every time I hear a big truck outside I run to the window like a dog looking out and its usually the garbage truck or something else...damn long wait



Woa! I'm expecting an NGD


----------



## Cyntex

A bunch of stuff from basick records.


----------



## The Grief Hole

Double vinyl copy of In Solitude's "The Word, The Flesh and The Devil".


----------



## tacotiklah

Ahhh, one week til I leech $5k from taxpayers to buy a car and a laptop. And a couple other things too. Probably a new recliner, a minifridge (will stock with beer, soda and munchies), new clothes, some pillows, a tubescreamer, a new phone and some dates with my friend. Yep, all whenever my cash comes in.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

By the end of the week I'll be waiting for my TEFL certificate.


----------



## AcousticMinja

A book my friend in Portugal got me!  it's supposed to be a surprise so I can't wait!

Also, some strings for the weird tuning I'm doing.


----------



## Fred the Shred

2 8-strings and a RnR Solo 50.


----------



## Cabinet

My Axe FX II is supposed to arrive at the end of this month.

Now we play the waiting game, Fractal. Will you be able to hold true to that ETA? Only time will tell.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Fred the Shred said:


> 2 8-strings and a RnR Solo 50.



GAS problem much?

Currently waiting for a Boss SD-1 mouse.....oh, and a book or two; Stephen Fry in America being the first (paperback, very cheap) and then a Don Mock publication on theory (again paperback, again very cheap).


----------



## BucketheadRules

GTA San Andreas for PS2. 

I don't have any next-gen consoles (don't spend enough time playing to justify it) and I never really explored the GTA series much (mainly because I was too young ) but recently I've decided to get a couple of the games just for a bit of a laugh. Nearly finished Vice City so ordered San Andreas last night.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

Saluda Custom 20" Earthworks Mega Bell Ride



...3w RGB LED light bulb


----------



## jymellis

1991 UV7PWH


----------



## vampiregenocide

Gojira - Terra Incognita
Giant Squid - Cenotes
Threat Signal - Self Titled

And a new guitar.


----------



## in-pursuit

a pair of nordstrand 8 string pickups I purchased about a month ago. the tracking number I got hasn't shown any progress since it left canada about 3 weeks ago, I'll give it another week or two before I get worried.


----------



## Leuchty

Deathwish Guitar Strings 11-52. 3 packs.

HTFU. 
(Hurry The Fuck Up)


----------



## gunshow86de

Ghoul - _Transmission Zero, We Came for the Dead/Maniaxe & Splatterthrash_

I guess Halloween put me in the mood....


----------



## -42-

A birthday card (which is almost two months late) and a paycheck.


----------



## Captain Axx

just got this in the post!
(sorry for crappy mobile pic)







and i'm waiting for assassin's creed revelations.


----------



## Cabinet

^^^

YESSSSSSSSSSS
THAT'S AWESOME
Fucking repped!


----------



## Murdstone

A Microbiology text book, light & magnetism text book, and Dirty Pictures, a documentary about Dr. Alexander Shulgin.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Razzy

This:


----------



## Captain Axx

Cabinet said:


> ^^^
> 
> YESSSSSSSSSSS
> THAT'S AWESOME
> Fucking repped!



haha! cheers man!


----------



## espman

A weird ass foregrip and a snow white ghillie suit


----------



## nangillala

I'm waiting for a Digitech Jamman Delay. Should be here by now


----------



## gunshow86de

Cynic - _Carbon Based Anatomy_
The Devil's Blood - _The Thousandfold Epicentre_

Those could take a while; preordering direct from the European labels seemed like such a good idea at the time..........


----------



## Church2224

Quicksilver Jackson Sl2h, a replacement for the Sl2ht I bought last week, apparently I do not like String through bridges. 

The UPS Tracking infor says it is out for delivery, so I will get this thing at around 12:30 EST, expect another Jackson NGD Thread!


----------



## guitarister7321

My iPhone 4S. I went to upgrade at AT&T this past Thursday. They had none in stock, so I'm getting one shipped to my place. They said I have to wait 2-3 weeks due to backorder.
My iPhone 3G went to complete shit too, so I'm stuck with the cheapest GoPhone AT&T has until my 4S arrives. CANNOTFUCKINGWAIT!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

So, about 3 or 4 years ago, I lost about 75 lbs, and went from an XL to a Small/Medium. None of my band tees fit me anymore except for a Coalesce shirt I bought a year or two ago. I "grew out" of wearing band tees for a while I guess, but this weekend, I went on a bender and took advantage of the indiemerchstore.com black friday sale: 24% off of my entire order. Then I realized the new Russian circles album had come out, so I went over to hellomerch.com and ended up ordering the CD and more new shirts 


































fuuuuck looks like I'm going back to wearing band T's _always_


----------



## MFB

Ordered these two bad motherfuckers last week and they didn't fit quite right, so I bumped up the size and re-ordered them.










Also finally got around to ordering this one






Now if I can just find a black cardigan with yellow trim to go with it, hot damn I'll be top stunner in the neighborhood


----------



## nojyeloot

Any minute now


----------



## Rook




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yay for cables!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

South Korean work visa.


----------



## matt397




----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Waiting for the special edition of The Hunter by Mastodon.
Which I pre-ordered.
And was released on September 27th.
No it's still not here yet. I am annoyed.


----------



## Murmel




----------



## Jakke

This

Secret Aardvark hot sauces


----------



## SirMyghin

This

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/140680903666?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## gunshow86de

Some new Dockers and a pair of boots from LL Bean, cause I'm crazy like that.


----------



## ovation22

Got an email this morning saying my Axe-Fx II has shipped!


----------



## wayward

Been waiting for this in a half-botched trade for about two weeks now!!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

wayward said:


> Been waiting for this in a half-botched trade for about two weeks now!!!!



I don't care if its a signature, thats my dream Horizon.


----------



## wayward

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't care if its a signature, thats my dream Horizon.



Well for the right trade, it could be YOUR dream horizon.  I'm so much of an impulsive gear whore that this thing will probably be up in the classifieds in less than a week.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

wayward said:


> Well for the right trade, it could be YOUR dream horizon.  I'm so much of an impulsive gear whore that this thing will probably be up in the classifieds in less than a week.



Eh, I don't have a job ATM, and even with all my gear, I still doubt I can get it.


----------



## wayward

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Eh, I don't have a job ATM, and even with all my gear, I still doubt I can get it.



Eh, you never know


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

wayward said:


> Eh, you never know



A cheap Schecter and LTD, an Ibanez TBX150H, and a Peavey 412MS.

Your move.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

beyerdynamic DT 770 M - Headphones for Live Applications - Studio & Stage - Headphones & Headsets - Headphones & Headsets


----------



## Pooluke41

Spyro: Gateway to Glimmer.

Don't laugh, Spyro is badass.


----------



## The Uncreator

Im waiting for tax forms


----------



## Metal_Webb

Some hitch pins and zither tuning pegs. No idea when the hitch pins are getting here, but they are coming from Britain, so it should be soon.

The zither pins however.....

Here's the USPS tracking so far... 

January 17, 2012 13:07:00  54944 Electronic Notification
January 17, 2012 15:17:00 GREENVILLE, WI 54942 SHIPMENT ACCEPTANCE
January 18, 2012 03:25:00 HORTONVILLE, WI 54944 ORIGIN ACCEPTANCE
January 18, 2012 04:40:00 OAK CREEK, WI 53154 PROCESSED THROUGH USPS SORT FACILITY
January 18, 2012 18:08:00 OAK CREEK, WI 53154 PROCESSED THROUGH USPS SORT FACILITY
January 18, 2012 18:12:00 OAK CREEK, WI 53154 PROCESSED THROUGH USPS SORT FACILITY
January 19, 2012 08:23:00 CHICAGO, IL 60666 PROCESSED THROUGH USPS SORT FACILITY
January 22, 2012 03:36:00 OAK CREEK, WI 53154 DEPART USPS SORT FACILITY

It got shipped to Chicago...where it sat in a warehouse over the weekend before leaving Oak Creek again 2 days ago, no sign of it after that


----------



## snowblind56

MFB said:


> Ordered these two bad motherfuckers last week and they didn't fit quite right, so I bumped up the size and re-ordered them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also finally got around to ordering this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I can just find a black cardigan with yellow trim to go with it, hot damn I'll be top stunner in the neighborhood



Besides Mr. Rogers, I would have guessed that I was the only one who wore button down sweaters.


----------



## stevo1

Im waiting for my college books to arrive, I preordered Torture by C.C., and Im waiting for my tube cocktail for my new 6505+ to come.


----------



## MFB

snowblind56 said:


> Besides Mr. Rogers, I would have guessed that I was the only one who wore button down sweaters.



Fear not good sir for you are no longer alone in your sweater club. I also happen to wear argyle sweater vesta and socks (yes, they match)


----------



## Metalus

Its not in the mail yet, but im awaiting my custom Aura Radiant 7


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Goatchrist

Waiting for an Steinberger R-tremolo and an graphite neck for my Steinberger SPirit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And my cel phone bill.. -.-


----------



## JosephAOI

My RG7321. It was supposed to be here Thursday


----------



## pero

a package came today 







edit:
wow, I just realized they ([email protected] juststrings.org) put a free pack of picks in my package.
very nice gesture


----------



## GhostsofAcid

Just put in an order on a the faceless - planetary duality hoodie.


----------



## DaveCarter

Bokken, bo, nunchaku, 16oz gloves.

I'm back to martial arts after some time off recovering from an injury, and what I'm doing now includes full contact sparring and weapons work. Much fun!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Agile Pendulum Pro Dual 82728 MN Oceanburst... Should be here by Thursday, I think. 

Then after that I have a full custom (bright orange Jackson Kelly 7) and possibly an RGA8 when/if I seal the deal.


----------



## scherzo1928

What am I not waiting for in the mail.

2 hipshot bridges, 1 set of hipshot griplock tuners, P-rails, pots, knobs, nuts, wood, binding strips, router bits, chissels, dyes, truss rods, shirts, CDs, strings, picks, mug, extra large condoms, and other random stuff.


----------



## Xaios

Currently waiting for a copy of Superior Drummer 2 and Metal Foundry that I ordered last week. I expect to see it around Thursday or so.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

new Toshiba!

i7 Processor, 10 GB Ram, and all the perks!

along with a new 19" LED TV Screen, and an HDMI cable to match!

and once it comes i'll be spending a good 48 hours locked in my room re-downloading all my software over again


----------



## leandroab

Textures shirt.
Tesseract shirt.
Elixirs (1 6 string set and 2 7 string sets)
EVGA GeForce 570
Corsair AX850W PSU

All shipped to the US. My dad is supposed to pick it all up. But he leaves today...

I hope my Tesseract shirt arrived on time


----------



## scherzo1928

scherzo1928 said:


> What am I not waiting for in the mail.
> 
> 2 hipshot bridges, 1 set of hipshot griplock tuners, P-rails, pots, knobs, nuts, wood, binding strips, router bits, chissels, dyes, truss rods, shirts, CDs, strings, picks, mug, extra large condoms, and other random stuff.


 
Woot! It all arrived today, 1 week early!! YAY!


----------



## MatReeves

Not in the mail yet but my Mayones Regius 6 Gothic (with a few slight mods) that I recently ordered


----------



## sage

Brush motor for my Bissell 2x Pro Heat carpet cleaner. For those considering purchasing a carpet cleaner, I suggest something more robust than a Bissell. It cleans very well, but it's had a lot of downtime over the years. It does djent, though.


----------



## gdbjr21

Demisery CD from Keith Merrow.


----------



## Don Vito

San Andreas


----------



## teamfive

leandroab said:


> x1



Ohhhh.. This girl is sure hot..
Can you give me her maill.. haha..
Just kiddin..


----------



## Rook

BRJ Hesperian 727

Not in the mail, I'm collecting it (used) but still waiting. GAAAAA


----------



## unclejemima218

my PRS. comes tomorrow and GOD DAMMIT I CAN'T WAIT ANY LONGARRR.


----------



## grey dog

i'm waiting for radio birdman's first album (i don't just like metal) AND a sadistik exekution t shirt, with rude words on it.


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Empryrean

I'm waiting for some wood


----------



## Don Vito

Strings for my 7(NOBODY carries 7 string sets in my area)

and some green dunlop picks.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Nothing for a long time 
Boo, no purchases!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Toshiba Satellite P770 came in today

Now waiting for:

- Visio 26" LED screen
- Pair of Bx5a monitors
- mudkip plush doll

EP is going to be fun to make!


----------



## Don Vito

Strings just got here


----------



## sage

USB GPS antenna for a netbook that I've converted into a marine chartplotter for my sailboat. 

Bring on the zombie apocalypse, at least I'll know where the safe anchorages are on the unpopulated islands.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Don Vito

^ congrats dude!!!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

$2.99 xD memory card converter so i can finally post decent photos


----------



## decypher

A new webcam, a puppy door stop*  and cheap apple logo decals to make my macbook look more fun (because it's so different to have a red glowing apple logo instead of the mainstream white )

*We just got a new front door with a retractable screen and needed a door stop. As we're dog people, this was the most obvious choice:






woof!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

kennedyblake said:


> ^ congrats dude!!!



Thanks. 
Got it from Musicgoround for only $170. Probably will get it within the next day or three.


----------



## L1ght

my dignity


----------



## Don Vito

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thanks.
> Got it from Musicgoround for only *$170.* Probably will get it within the next day or three.


----------



## Azathoth43

I have an Agile Septor 828 supposed to be here tomorrow. Pots, brass block, brass spring claw, stainless steel screws, pick guard blank, noiseless springs, and some animation art.


----------



## flint757

I'm waiting on computer parts, Kemper, Axe Ultra, and guitar parts for my partocaster.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## The Grief Hole

EBMMJP6


----------



## Don Vito

BC Rich Chameleon Stealth


----------



## gunshow86de

Guerilla 7 string, Grolsch "strap-locks" and a Couch strap.


----------



## sage

Accidental eBay win of Smartwood Les Paul that I believe is the Taperyva Guasu model from the pics. I should not be allowed to troll eBay late at night. It had no bids at $649, so I bid $650. I was the only player.


----------



## Don Vito

^hahahahahaha
It seems a few of us have some NGD's on the way............


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

All three seasons of Star Trek. Should be a fun weekend!


----------



## thedonal

Yellow Submarine on Blu-Ray.

God knows I waited long enough for it to re-issued!


----------



## Genome

THD Hotplate
Dimarzio Crunchlab/Liquifire
And a set of spare saddle hold bolts for my Edge Pro.


----------



## SenorDingDong

My dignity. I ordered it years ago but it never arrived.


----------



## gunshow86de

SenorDingDong said:


> My dignity. I ordered it years ago but it never arrived.



I would have thought you were waiting on some jumper cables.


----------



## Winspear

Three Superior drummer expansions for just 226 dollars including international shipping..yeeeeah!


----------



## brick

A tremol-no


----------



## BornToLooze

My Dean


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Some N.O. Xplode!!!


----------



## renzoip

More strings for my DC800.


----------



## Don Vito

Well, I canceled the order on my Stealth.

I'm sure it was a fine guitar, but I wanted something more contemporary last minute....deciding.


----------



## SenorDingDong

gunshow86de said:


> I would have thought you were waiting on some jumper cables.









EDIT: I get it now! 






AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Some N.O. Xplode!!!



I used to use that before MMA training. I plateaued after a while, but it was good while it worked. What flavor?


----------



## Nonservium

New saddles for my JP100, a response from FU about a possible brass block for it and some more Alpha Brain from Onnit labs.


----------



## pero

picked this up today at the post office


----------



## Alex6534

Some Jazz III max grip carbon fibre picks  never tried the max grip ones, so thought what the hell


----------



## matt397




----------



## kevdes93

ESP LTD SC608b.



ALL OF MY WANT


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Waiting for my girl's new running shoes to come in =)


----------



## Azathoth43

Waiting on a guitar (I'll reveal the model in a NGD thread [yes, for some reason I think it's epic enough to keep secret till then]). And parts for two other guitars.


----------



## Divinehippie

my contortionist album pre order bundle (2 shirts a tank top, gym shorts, poster, picks, dog tag and of course the CD)!


----------



## Powermetalbass

Md421 microphone from Germany


----------



## Konfyouzd

My Kelly... 

(Guitar, not a woman )


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Waiting for my straight edge razor to be mailed to me


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Ibanezsam4 said:


> Waiting for my straight edge razor to be mailed to me



...I'm sorry things aren't going well for you


----------



## Konfyouzd

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> ...I'm sorry things aren't going well for you



I see what you did there...


----------



## BucketheadRules

Waiting on a DiMarzio X2N 7 for my RG7321 atm. Can't wait


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BucketheadRules said:


> Waiting on a DiMarzio X2N 7 for my RG7321 atm. Can't wait



Tell me how this goes. I'm looking to upgrade the bridge pickup in mine.


----------



## Don Vito

Konfyouzd said:


> My Kelly...
> 
> (Guitar, not a woman )



What breed of Kelly did you order?


----------



## Konfyouzd

I put an X2N7 in mine as well. Good choice it is... 



kennedyblake said:


> What breed of Kelly did you order?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...aking-7-string-baritone-explorer-content.html


----------



## Aevolve

Currently waiting on one of these.







Stoked.


----------



## Cyntex

Cables so I can hook up these who came in today:






also, waiting for this toy:


----------



## metalstrike

Cyntex said:


> Cables so I can hook up these who came in today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, waiting for this toy:




Dynaudios FTW


----------



## Don Vito

I would have one of these guys in the mail if Musician's Friend weren't taking there sweet time processing it. I'll be taking my business else where next time.


----------



## ZEBOV

^Musician's Friend is usually pretty fast about processing an order.

I'm waiting on my DC800. Expected delivery date is June 11th.


----------



## Don Vito

ZEBOV said:


> ^Musician's Friend is usually pretty fast about processing an order.
> 
> I'm waiting on my DC800. Expected delivery date is June 11th.



That seems to be the general consensus. My C7 also took a while to process, but I just assumed that was normal with free shipping. I payed for faster shipping this time.


----------



## JosephAOI

Obviously, it hasn't shipped yet, but:


----------



## Chiba666

Agile Interceptor 727 from Rgk7.


----------



## AliceLG

LTD EC-401 Vintage Black, got tired of watching it go in and out of stock in thomann, so I snatch one before it was too late again


----------



## Azathoth43

Waiting on more re-fretting supplies. This is my first time attempting a re-fret. I hope it works out because I'm gonna end up with a small fortune worth of tools.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Still waiting on that X2N 7.

Maybe one day...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^You might not be the only one. I'm thinking about pullng the trigger on one.


----------



## kerska

Lol everyone is waiting on music related items...I'm waiting on my first order from dollarshaveclub.com and some CR1620 batteries for my red dot on my AK47.


----------



## skeels

Waiting on a 99 S7420 I'm getting in trade from Michael T!
Stoked! Will definitely put up an NGD!


Also, who came up with the tags for this thread! ?


----------



## ZEBOV

BucketheadRules said:


> Still waiting on that X2N 7.
> 
> Maybe one day...



I feel ya on that. I will someday own an RGD2127Z again.


----------



## BucketheadRules

ZEBOV said:


> I feel ya on that. I will someday own an RGD2127Z again.



No, it is definitely in the post, it's just a case of when it shows up!

Bought it from a guy that people on here may know as projectjetfire, although we both also post on MusicRadar which is where the deal was done. He's a great guy to trade with, fast to reply to messages etc., it's just that there have been numerous bank holidays here in the UK which have slowed the post down a bit.


----------



## Don Vito

So I just checked my email and MF account this afternoon......nothing.

If my damn RG isn't on a truck by tomorrow, I'm canceling.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That really sucks. That's a cool looking RG. 


Well, you can try to find an old MiJ.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

a brand new guitar that will finally put me in the Ibanez family!

Also, some classics from back in the day:


----------



## Ibanezsam4

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> ...I'm sorry things aren't going well for you



i forgot it was up the street and not around the corner


----------



## flint757

kennedyblake said:


> That seems to be the general consensus. My C7 also took a while to process, but I just assumed that was normal with free shipping. I payed for faster shipping this time.



My guess is it is your card that you are using. I only have trouble with them when the payment process gets messed up or it is used and it needs to be pulled. Sometimes phone orders seem to take a little longer too, but usually it is less than 24 hours sometimes within a couple of hours.

I think the last time I had trouble they didn't realize I shopped there before and there was a hold on my card.


----------



## kevdes93

my schecter blackjack tax c8 

tomorrow!!!


----------



## Robrecht

My new ESP Ltd V-307 is on the road right now with DPD, due to arrive today or (probably) tomorrow. I'm also waiting for a second-hand Xiphos from Rgk7 but that doesn't seem to be in the mail yet.

I'm so bad at waiting it's not even funny.  Seriously, my f5 key is filing harassment charges as we speak.


----------



## Michael T

Its been a good week/weekend. my expected deliveries are


Ibanez RGR08LTD
Dunlop Fretboard 65 Ultimate Lemon Oil
Black Hardtail bridge W/graph tech saddles for my RG321MH Project
4 sets of Elixir strings
BKP Warpig 6 string bridge pup
Auralex Mopads Isolation pads for my monitors
Possibly a set of locking tuners for the RG321MH......Possibly


----------



## schecter4life

Im not waiting on any gear in the mail....just cannabis seeds


----------



## ittoa666

A couple DR metal picks. I think I ordered a brass one and a bronze one....maybe.


----------



## Don Vito

Gameboy Color and a GHS 7 string set.


----------



## flint757

why not advanced since the games work in it anyways?


----------



## schecter4life

flint757 said:


> why not advanced since the games work in it anyways?


 nostalgic prposes maybe? lol

i forgot, i got a set of 52-10 Blue Steels coming from musicians friend too


----------



## Don Vito

flint757 said:


> why not advanced since the games work in it anyways?


I was actually going to cancel the order because I realized this a few hours later. By then it had already shipped.

I'll most likely send it back.


----------



## flint757

Just gives you more options.


----------



## ittoa666

SP for the win.


----------



## Don Vito

flint757 said:


> Just gives you more options.




Upon the discovery of this game, I think I need to order a GBA.


----------



## Brill

My wife died during Delivery.... never ordering a bride from China again...


----------



## BucketheadRules

Well, Autograph's quite-rare (and fucking awesome) third album, Loud and Clear, arrived today.

Now I'm waiting on three Top Gear DVDs I ordered the other day.


----------



## myrtorp

White Koss Porta Pro (since my last pair was black!) 
It will be my 4th pair in like 5-6 years. A bit fragile but killer sound.

And Tragedy has Spoken by Miseration! I will then proceed to enjoy that album in my new Porta Pro's!

And about that game boy color, I found one at a flea market last week, for around $7, and that included Pokemon blue, gold and Donkey Kong country!
I have 2 gameboy color's already but it was such a nice price I couldnt just walk by!

I have "pro sound" modded one of my gameboys, (you remove a component and solder a cable from one place to another in the circuit board) which results in better bass, clearer sound without the humming background noise. I was going to do the same with my new one aswell but it had another circuit board so i didnt dare do anyhting to it!

Enough about the gameboys


----------



## canuck brian

14 bareknuckle pickups
50 treble side black hipshot locking tuners
7 black hipshot bridges.


----------



## Don Vito

Ok so the Gameboy arrived, and it's just too damn cool. I can't send it back


----------



## Tree

Pokemon Stadium 2, Pokemon Snap, and Diddy Kong Racing.
I'm determined to have an amazing, lazy weekend


----------



## BornToLooze

My LTD MF-207....You guys finally corrupted me


----------



## Chickenhawk

Tires for my truck (315/70r17 mud terrain...5 of them.)
Two inside-the-waistband holsters (one for my Ruger SR40C, and one for my girlfriends Glock 17).

And VERY soon (probably going to order it today, actually):

Wilson Combat barrel, sear, beavertail, trigger, grips and hammer strut for my 1911. 

EDIT:

Here are the tires:







First person to CORRECTLY guess the brand wins. This offer excludes Church, and most of the chatroom folks.


----------



## BornToLooze

Treadwrights?
What do I win? Your 1911?


----------



## Chickenhawk

BornToLooze said:


> Treadwrights?
> What do I win? Your 1911?








You win....




...that picture...

I'll trade you my 1911 for a similar valued one that'll feed hollow points without buying a $200 barrel


----------



## BornToLooze

Damn, this sucks I won and all I get is a picture that doesn't work


----------



## -42-

Baroness Yellow & Green on vinyl.

Expect glorious artwork pics.


----------



## michael777

Another rg7620
and, drum roll......... Ibanez prestige RG PR-3


----------



## JeffFromMtl

-42- said:


> Baroness Yellow & Green on vinyl.
> 
> Expect glorious artwork pics.



 Same.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

A set of D'Addario EXL110 strings I won in that D'Train thing, and a Catch Thirtythree T-shirt from a friend for my birthday.


----------



## -42-

Also the new Converge/Napalm Death split.


----------

